# What amp do you have?



## Steadfastly

We can only have a poll with ten, so sorry if I missed yours.


----------



## Geek

Since I build for CK Amps, I'll have to say CK Amps


----------



## aC2rs

We can only choose one, but my main amp is a Traynor so that is what I selected.


----------



## al3d

you should set it up got at least 3 choices. Lots of people have more then one amp. might make the poll more accurate


----------



## hollowbody

Wow, out of 11 people, I'm the first to say Fender. Weird. I also used to own 2 Traynors and a Line 6.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I own 6 amps and not one on the list.


----------



## Intrepid

Traynor Custom 50 Head and 4X12 Cab.


----------



## Steadfastly

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I own 6 amps and not one on the list.


That's funny! Why don't you list them for us?


----------



## Steadfastly

al3d said:


> you should set it up got at least 3 choices. Lots of people have more then one amp. might make the poll more accurate


I didn't know you could do that. It would have a good idea but I don't think you can change it once you start the thread.


----------



## noobcake

Wow Traynor is winning by far as of now. Gooo Canada:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## al3d

FlipFlopFly said:


> I didn't know you could do that. It would have a good idea but I don't think you can change it once you start the thread.


yes it's possible...if you don't know how, maybe Jeff can help


----------



## Steadfastly

al3d said:


> yes it's possible...if you don't know how, maybe Jeff can help


OK, Jeff. Where are you?


----------



## Brennan

Voted Fender, but I use Peters, Fender and Traynor amps.


----------



## Spikezone

L U V my Traynor!:










-Mikey


----------



## keto

Fender ('76 VibroChamp), Marshall (JVM410H), Vox (Cambridge 15), Traynor ('77 YBA-1), Hiwatt ('81 Custom 50 DR504), Engl (Steve Morse 100W head) all in the house.

Formerly owned Peavy Classic30, multiple blackface Fenders, a Marshall JCM800 combo, multiple Mesas yeesh there must be others I'm forgetting. I have a thing for amps =)


----------



## Budda

I'm the first to vote peavey.

meh.


----------



## Steadfastly

Budda said:


> I'm the first to vote peavey.
> 
> meh.


What took you so long? By the way, do you know anyone with a Laney? It's the only no vote so far.


----------



## Sneaky

noobcake said:


> Wow Traynor is winning by far as of now. Gooo Canada:smilie_flagge17:


Yeah, but it doesn't allow multiple votes for Fender.


----------



## Mooh

Four Traynors, two Yorkvilles. How's that for brand loyalty?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda

FlipFlopFly said:


> What took you so long? By the way, do you know anyone with a Laney? It's the only no vote so far.



places to be, things to do - you know how it is . I know a few people with laneys, but only one of them lives in Canada (and i think he sold it when his mesa came in).


----------



## hoser

Reverend Hellhound here.


----------



## Chito

I have Fender, Traynor, Yorkville, Peavey, Blackheart and Polytone amps. I think most people here have multiple amps, so being able to pick multiple ones will probably give a better idea of what people have.


----------



## zdogma

I'm feeling left out, too.  I have 4 amps, none on the list.


----------



## al3d

I voted MARSHALL...but i also have a fender and Boogie..


----------



## Guest

Hiwatt 100 (Hylight era)
Marshall 5275
micro Marshall


----------



## mhammer

I have 3 Fenders: an original 59 Bassman, an original 59 Princeton, and a recent issue SK 20 Stereo Chorus. Hoping to rebuild an old dual-6V6 amp I picked up for a song a few years ago into one of a couple different early 60's dual-6V6 amps like a brown tolex Deluxe, or Princeton, or Vibrolux.


----------



## nitehawk55

Fender Stage 160 ....yeah it's a SS amp with a few built in effects but I really like it for some sounds . 

My other is my Carr Slant 6V which of course is not on the list hwopv


----------



## faracaster

I didn't vote cause it only allows one choice. And any of the amps listed in the poll are not my first choice to take to gig.

I have 2x Marshall's, 3x Fender's, 1x Boogie, 2x Kingsley's, 1 Komet, 3x Gibson's, 2x Teixiera's, 1x Jim Kelley, 1x Bludotone, 1x Two-Rock, 1x Vox, 1x Chute and 2 Medvick heavily modded Traynors.

Out of those, I am using 7 Canuck made amps....:smilie_flagge17:
Do I get a maple syrup snowball as a prize??????


Cheers
pete


----------



## Steadfastly

faracaster said:


> I didn't vote cause it only allows one choice. And any of the amps listed in the poll are not my first choice to take to gig.
> 
> I have 2x Marshall's, 3x Fender's, 1x Boogie, 2x Kingsley's, 1 Komet, 3x Gibson's, 2x Teixiera's, 1x Jim Kelley, 1x Bludotone, 1x Two-Rock, 1x Vox, 1x Chute and 2 Medvick heavily modded Traynors.
> 
> Out of those, I am using 7 Canuck made amps....:smilie_flagge17:
> Do I get a maple syrup snowball as a prize??????
> 
> 
> Cheers
> pete


No, but if you go to Mont Ste. Anne ski resort in March they have fresh maple taffy about halfway down the south side. Yummy.


----------



## ajcoholic

Trinity sIII 18 watter
Trinity 15 watt single
Trinity 15 watt two channel
Trinity Tweed Deluxe 5E3


And when its out later this winter, the Trinity Triwatt 

I also have the Peavey valveking 112 my wife bought me, but sold off my other amps (Marshall JCM900, Orange R30, Fender DRRI) over the past few years as all I use is my Trinity's

AJC


----------



## nonreverb

'66 Fender Deluxe Reverb, '66 Fender Vibrolux Reverb, '62 Fender Bandmaster,
'75 Fender Deluxe Reverb, '95 Vox AC30TB and 13 Leslies of various shapes and sizes:smile:


----------



## devnulljp

nonreverb said:


> '66 Fender Deluxe Reverb, '66 Fender Vibrolux Reverb, '62 Fender Bandmaster,
> '75 Fender Deluxe Reverb, '95 Vox AC30TB and 13 Leslies of various shapes and sizes:smile:


Nice!
Need Pics


----------



## seadonkey

Marshall JCM-800 1959 1/2 stack.


----------



## davetcan

2 Traynors - YCS50 and YSR-1 (1967)
1 Reinhardt 18
1 Newell 18
1 Fender DRRI

I didn't vote.


----------



## screamingdaisy

I voted Roland, because it's the only one I have on that list.... :banana:

Orange Rockerverb 50
Orange AD140
Electric Amp 120w MV
Roland Micro Cube


----------



## Rick31797

*amps*

Marshall 1/2 stack, Vox pathfinder , Orange crush 30 R, Yamaha G115

Surprising Traynor beat out Marshall...

Rick


----------



## nonreverb

devnulljp said:


> Nice!
> Need Pics


These pics are not updated...once I get the madness which I call my shop straightened out, I'll take more :smile:


----------



## Steadfastly

Rick31797 said:


> Marshall 1/2 stack, Vox pathfinder , Orange crush 30 R, Yamaha G115
> 
> Surprising Traynor beat out Marshall...
> 
> Rick


Well, Rick, we are in Canada and since Traynor's are built in Pickering, I guess there are lots of them sold here. I actually thought Fender would be first.


----------



## Soldano16

Amp life for me has become VERY simple. MARSHALL

'72 Super Lead
'68 50 watt


----------



## Pepper_Roni

*peavey*

peavey vypyr 75, got for christmas  old amp. is fender frontman 15g


----------



## smorgdonkey

I had to vote Marshall even though I have a KMD, a Traynor, and an Epi Valve Jr.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

At the moment I own 2 amps. 

A Fender 15R Frontman and a Peavey ValveKing 112

In my youth I've own 

A Granada SS (A rebadged Garnet Came with my Granada LP)
A Garnet head and cab (Tube amp)
A Marshall 50 watt head
A Fender Champ

I've never owned a Traynor but I wish I did

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Bevo

None of the above, will kinda..

I don't like to put my Blackheart in with the Crate....

Randall is not there.

Bev


----------



## Metal#J#

Voted Roland

Also have VHT and ENGL amps, Diezel and Randall cabs.

J


----------



## zontar

I voted for Roland, since that's my main amp.

I also have two Garnet Stencils (guitar & bass) plus two practice amps (Fender G-Dec Jr & Traynor TBM10)

If I was going to play a gig, I'd take the Roland. (Although I'd have nothing against using one of the others)
If I was playing bass, I's use the stencil.


----------



## Steadfastly

Bevo said:


> None of the above, will kinda..
> 
> I don't like to put my Blackheart in with the Crate....
> 
> Randall is not there.
> 
> Bev


Sorry, Bev, there were only 10 spots to list. Maybe we,ll let this run for awhile and I'll start another thread with 10 different amps and I'll put the Blackheart in there for sure.


----------



## guitarman_59

All Peavey here. 1983 Bandit 112, 1993 Classic 50\410 undergoing tone and drive channel tweaks and a Windsor 100w Halfstack.


----------



## unison thrush

Bogner Ecstasy 101B here!!


----------



## Zeegler

My main amp is a Marshall, but I have a Laney too. I'm surprised that there are so many Traynor owners, and so few Marshall owners. So what's the deal with the Traynors? I've never owned one, and have never even played through one. Are they mainly used for a specific genre of music (jazz, pop, country???) I might be interested in one if they made a 50/100 watt head with EL34s that was good for metal/hard rock, but not ugly as hell. I did see that 3 channel head they had out, but it was seriously ugly looking. Yeah I know, it shouldn't matter what it looks like, but it does, and that thing was hideous.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Since someone asked...

2 Bad Cats and 4 homebrews based off Fenders and Marshalls.

And no I can't change the poll to multi select, I did try.


----------



## michaelscofield

YCV50, Traynor all the way!


----------



## vds5000

Top Hat _Emplexador_ - will out 'Marshall' a Marshall
Bad Cat _Tone Cat _- will out 'Matchless' a Matchless
Bruno _Leadman 100 _- I have no idea, but it looks so cool and art deco-like!


----------



## Bevo

Interesting selection of ams so far...

Who is bored and knows how to put a spread sheet together?
I suck at them....

Bev


----------



## fretboard

'96 Matchless Spitfire.

Still have a late 80's Canadian made REXX RG45 - been a few years since I've plugged it in though.


----------



## Benee Wafers

Well I own 4 of those listed so I selected those 4. Didn't know at the time that you could only choose 1. So the first I selected was Fender so I guess that's what registered.
Benee Wafers


----------



## SquierDude

i have a Traynor DG40D


----------



## dolphinstreet

I have a Heatseeker HS18E from www.mackamps.com - 18 watt EL84 handwired head.

I also have a Reverend Hellhound, www.reverendguitars.com, but they stopped making amps a few years ago.


----------



## EchoWD40

Where is Kustom 9kkhhd


----------



## smorgdonkey

I Huff Paint said:


> My main amp is a Marshall, but I have a Laney too. I'm surprised that there are so many Traynor owners, and so few Marshall owners. So what's the deal with the Traynors? I've never owned one, and have never even played through one. Are they mainly used for a specific genre of music (jazz, pop, country???) I might be interested in one if they made a 50/100 watt head with EL34s that was good for metal/hard rock, but not ugly as hell. I did see that 3 channel head they had out, but it was seriously ugly looking. Yeah I know, it shouldn't matter what it looks like, but it does, and that thing was hideous.


I think they get most of their sales from combos. They have a fancy head out that I saw in the last year that reminded me of a Mesa when the Mesa heads were all shiny metal in the front. I didn't find that one hideous but definitely a bit space ship like.

The blue one is very Marshall-like and the red one is very Fender-ish...and they have a 2 year 'even if you break it' warranty along with being made HERE instead of one of the many 'over theres'.


----------



## rebeldog

TDeneka said:


> Where is Kustom 9kkhhd


not sure if anyome here is too crazy about kustom amps there is not a whole lot said about them good , bad or otherwise


----------



## iggs

Dr. Z Route 66 + Z-Best 2x12 cab

:rockon2:


----------



## ed2000

in no particular preference
Traynor Bloc 100gt
1966 Traynor Yba1 + 2X12 cab
70's Fender VibroChamp
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe
Garnet Lil Rock head
Garnet Herzog(not really an amp)


----------



## Steadfastly

rebeldog said:


> not sure if anyome here is too crazy about kustom amps there is not a whole lot said about them good , bad or otherwise


They are a pretty small player in the world of amps but they make a decent amp. I almost bought one last year.


----------



## Zeegler

smorgdonkey said:


> I think they get most of their sales from combos. They have a fancy head out that I saw in the last year that reminded me of a Mesa when the Mesa heads were all shiny metal in the front. I didn't find that one hideous but definitely a bit space ship like.
> 
> The blue one is very Marshall-like and the red one is very Fender-ish...and they have a 2 year 'even if you break it' warranty along with being made HERE instead of one of the many 'over theres'.


So they are actually made in Canada? that's pretty cool. I might go try out one of the 50 watt heads.


----------



## Rick31797

*Kustom*

The old Kustom amps i believe where pretty good. If its good enough for CCR its good enough for me.. Not sure what the new kustoms are like.

Rick


----------



## lbrown1

I use Amp modeling via the Line 6 POD XT Live

lots of choices - but I'd say the one that seems to always be assigned to the patch is the '64 Fender Deluxe Reverb

I plug the POD right into the PA


edited.........Traynor YCV50 Blue - amp modelling no longer!


----------



## Robert1950

I run a Vox ToneLab LE into a Roland Blues Cube with an Eminence Private Jack.


----------



## sgiven

Goooooo Crate !!!

I have a V33-212


----------



## Robert1950

I Huff Paint said:


> So they are actually made in Canada? that's pretty cool. I might go try out one of the 50 watt heads.


In Pickering, just east of the Rouge River.


----------



## Milkman

Amps?


You guys still use amps?



What is this, 1970?


----------



## Zeegler

Does everyone here play jazz or something?


----------



## michaelscofield

I play the newer hip death metal gore blues style.


----------



## Robert1950

I Huff Paint said:


> Does everyone here play jazz or something?


 
Don't think so. Just different strokes. I play low volume at home 99.9% at home. I'm not in a position to crank it. I can't get full rock tone from a tube amp at that volume. But I can with the Vox ToneLab LE into another amp or through headphones. I think there are a few people who play through a modeller straight into P.A. systems. And there are player who straight into a good tube amp. There are a lot of tube amp players here along with a lot of bedroom or basment noodler types.


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> You use an amp, it's just solid state and about 5 brazillian watts more powerful than the average blues jr.


Ah yes grasshopper, but it is a unified sound system for an entire ensemble. You _will_ be assimilated. Resistance is futile.


----------



## greco

Paul said:


> You've got the haircut. A little more metal implanted in your face and you could pass for a Borg. It's a shame that you wouldn't look like 7 of 9, or as someone on this board called her 2 of huge.


Not very flattering 

*Milkman quietly resumes basking in the tones of his new Firebird*

Dave


----------



## Rugburn

Here are a couple of pics of my favorite amp, a 66' Princeton Reverb. It sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## mhammer

Now THAT's purdy!!:smile:


----------



## Rugburn

Thanks mhammer.
I've got a little 1961 National Champ-type amp that looks like it's been to hell and back, but it's a killer sounding amp and still has the original RCA 6V6,5Y3 and I keep messing around with old 12AX7s I have kicking around for the preamp. I'm hoping to get some soundclips up soon.

Thanks again Shawn.


----------



## Milkman

greco said:


> Not very flattering
> 
> *Milkman quietly resumes basking in the tones of his new Firebird*
> 
> Dave


Nah I can see the resemblance and my sometimes cold and calculated nature and inflexibility lends it self to the analogy.

LaPointus of Borg.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

3 Traynors (bass) (76 tube 20w) (15 & 25 w ss) and 1 Yorkie bass 150ss


National 2X8 tube
homemade tube champ clone 5w 
Pine tube 5w
Wild Bill tube (soon) 5w?

Roland JC120

Line 6 spider II 2X12

Epiphone battery (practise)


----------



## rcargs96

TopHat Ambassador 
TopHat Emplexador 
Victoria LP Twin

By defualt, then, I chose Fender


----------



## StevieMac

Not enough bandwidth to list _all_ of the amps I've owned so let's stick to the current ones (short list of just 3).

#1 '62 Fender Pro;
#2 '64 Gibson Falcon;
#3 '68 Fender Vibrolux Reverb.


----------



## cdub66

Texas Red Blues Jr here.


----------



## warplanegrey

I have 3 amps.

I have a Bogner Ecstasy 101b (with the Cameron Mod done to the red channel), a 1985 Marshall JCM800 2205. and a Bad Cat Hot Cat 30R 1x12 combo


----------



## vds5000

rcargs96 said:


> TopHat Ambassador
> TopHat Emplexador
> Victoria LP Twin
> 
> By defualt, then, I chose Fender


Wow, I can't believe there's someone else in the Niagara region with an Emplex!!!


----------



## nicmat42

JCM 800!!! But i also used to have a vox ac30 and plan on getting another one! looove vox


----------



## Steadfastly

Traynor is still in the lead which is interesting. I did a similar poll on the HC forum which is largely a USA forum and Traynor hardly got picked at all. Being a Canadian Mfr., it is not that well know there, but it is a very good manufacturer. And yes, I own one.


----------



## parns

sovtek mig-50 :rockon2:


----------



## dan_

5E3 clone...


----------



## vds5000

noobcake said:


> Wow Traynor is winning by far as of now. Gooo Canada:smilie_flagge17:


Fine! I bought a Fender Champ 12 last weekend just so I could vote Fender.


----------



## EdMan57

I voted Mesa,mostly out of respect for my '84 MKIIC+.Hopefully my Bedrock 621,Pinnell Studio 12 and Fender Champ 25 don't see this thread.


:smile:



Ed


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I'm Using Randall MTS Lynch Box and the four Lynch mods.

Koch Multitone

Music Man 212 HD 130 

Blackheart Little Giant

Real men use real amps... I like the koch speaker sim out... it's great for running the amps tones thru a PA and using the amp for the monitor.


----------



## Don Doucette

Traynors, Garnets, Fenders, Gibson and Verlage. I voted Traynor just cause Garnet wasn't on the list.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Steadfastly

Well, it took awhile but Fender finally has pulled in front.


----------



## -TJ-

I own a mesa and roland.... but they are far from my #1 amps


----------



## generic

I run a 1972 Fender Bassman through a Marshall 1960A cab (and a Weber Mass Lite). Almost got rid of it for a JCM800 until I realized that the 800 was basically built on the Bassman platform. Why pick up junior when you got daddy sitting there already


----------



## rebeldog

*My Amp*

I now have a Kustom HV65kksjur


----------



## EdMan57

rebeldog said:


> I now have a Kustom HV65kksjur


Is it one of the new and updated HV65's that was introduced at the '09 Winter NAMM exhibit?The excellent Guitar World video review of the first generation HV65 shows the amp in a very good light.Anyways,I take it that you really like your new Kustom amp.


Ed


----------



## davetcan

OK, I'm down to 2 Traynors, 1 Boogie, and 1 Reinhardt, so I voted Traynor.


----------



## avalancheMM

*amps?*

Hmm... Peavey Classic 30 and Classic 50, 1980 Fender 75 with 15" speaker( not too many of these around), Mesa 5:25 Express, Roland D-Bass 210 and 115 Extension, 1970? Fender Vibro Champ, Peavey Custom Transtube 100 with 4x12, Fender Sidekick Reverb, 800 Peavey Max bass amp with 2 15"and 4x10 boxes. That pretty much does it.

regards


----------



## pattste

As I write this, Fender is in first place but only five votes ahead of... Traynor. Unbelievable. Only in Canada could we see something like this. When this poll started, I expected Fender and Marshall to quickly distance everything else, with brands like Peavey and Mesa a good distance behind. It seems like everyone I know plays a Fender or a Marshall. As it stands right now Marshall has only a 8% share of the votes and Traynor is crushing it three to one.


----------



## rebeldog

EdMan57 said:


> Is it one of the new and updated HV65's that was introduced at the '09 Winter NAMM exhibit?The excellent Guitar World video review of the first generation HV65 shows the amp in a very good light.Anyways,I take it that you really like your new Kustom amp.
> 
> 
> Ed


It's the 1st generation, and yes I do like it. That video review on guitar world did help me decide on it. I'm not positive but I think the new ones will be 100.00 dollars U.S. more based on sites down there like Guitar Center and such.


----------



## FrankyFarGone

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I own 6 amps and not one on the list.


Hi,Jeff
Wich are?... just curious.I olso play unlisted amps..wich are Silvertones
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Archer

Mesa, Zinky, Koch, Harry Joyce, Matchless.


----------



## FrankyFarGone

Archer said:


> Mesa, Zinky, Koch, Harry Joyce, Matchless.


Zinky!? Dont know this one.

Frank:smile:


----------



## dustyoldamp

I'd love to take part in the poll but out of my 10, have not one in the list...

1959 orpheum 700
1962 ampeg b-15
1965 silvertone 1484
1966 gibson ga5t
1967 estey t-12
1967 silvertone 1470
1969 lafayette 99-9141wx
1981 yamaha g100-112
1998 tech 21 trademark 10
2007 epiphone valve jr


----------



## FrankyFarGone

dustyoldamp said:


> I'd love to take part in the poll but out of my 10, have not one in the list...
> 
> 1959 orpheum 700
> 1962 ampeg b-15
> 1965 silvertone 1484
> 1966 gibson ga5t
> 1967 estey t-12
> 1967 silvertone 1470
> 1969 lafayette 99-9141wx
> 1981 yamaha g100-112
> 1998 tech 21 trademark 10
> 2007 epiphone valve jr


Hi!
How do you like your 1484?

Frank


----------



## scottomy

Bogner Alchemist 112


----------



## fretboard

[/IMG]


----------



## Chorduroy

Currently:

Peters Gryphon
Hughes & Kettner TriAmp MK II
Traynor YCV50 Blue
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe

I voted Traynor because I like it better than my Fender.


----------



## Archer

FrankyFarGone said:


> Zinky!? Dont know this one.
> 
> Frank:smile:



http://www.zinky.com/


----------



## xbolt

- Mesa Boogie Tremoverb
- Mesa Boogie Studio .22
- Mesa Boogie V-Twin
- Mesa Boogie 4YB 4x12
- Marshall JCM800 Lead Series 4x12 White
- Marshall 1962 Bluesbreaker Reissue 2x12
- Marshall Artist 3203
- Marshall 1965B 4x10
- Gallien Krueger 250 RL
- Seymour Duncan 84-50
- Seymour Duncan 100 Convertible
- Laney AOR Series Pro-Tube 50
- Lab Series L5 2x12
- ADA MP1


----------



## Geek

Archer said:


> http://www.zinky.com/


From their Blue Velvet specs:



> *Tubes:* (4) 12AX7, (1) 12AT7, _(2) EL84_
> *Power:* 25 watts (RMS)


(emphasis mine)

I wonder how long those EL84's last at 450V, because that's what it takes to get 25W out of them (I tried it  )

Cheers!


----------



## dustyoldamp

FrankyFarGone said:


> Hi!
> How do you like your 1484?
> 
> Frank


great on rhythm work, especially when run flat out where it really crushes big whacked chords! 

there's a big drop off in volume and intensity when you go to take a solo in comparison however and for me, it really needs a booster/overdrive pedal to get it where it sounds beefy enough blend in with the rhythm work.

for blues, i don't need a box for leads and it's got great tone. i love the thing.


----------



## Cort Strummer

well right now I have a Vypyr 30 and all I can say is booerns....

I am leaning towards the Laney TT50 (instead of the LC50) I know it is hella expensive but super sick and in a small apartment I dont have space for a stack and it would be extremely loud.

How about that going from a $289 amp to a $2000 amp... :rockon2:


----------



## Cort Strummer

Hell Yeah!!! I am about to go pickup the TT50, I am getting it for $1700 kkjuw


----------



## Younggun

Traynors kick Butt! Here is my Custom 50 with a great 4X12.


----------



## Younggun

Also my back up Amp, the Fender M-80 300 watt Solid State. Its been rock solid.


----------



## corailz

I had a Traynor YCV-40WR when i voted,but a few days after,i sold it and bought a Mesa/Boogie F-50 that i really like...It's a bomb!:smilie_flagge17:
But i have an old ('70's ) Yamaha G100-410 solid state combo that is gorgeous and sound like a dream......ahhhhh vintage!!!!!!


----------



## sproul07

1977 Hiwatt DR-103


----------



## warplanegrey

Bad Cat Hot Cat 30R 1x12 combo
Bogner Ecstasy 101b
Marshall JCM800 2205


----------



## Fenderboy

Fender Super-Sonic
Fender Acoustasonic
Marshall JCM 900 combo


----------



## tonydawe

i voted traynor as i prefer my traynors (yvm-1 head, yba-4 combo) to my others (2x garnet stencil, fender hot rod).


----------



## Luke98

Fender Super Champ XD
Dean Markely POS


----------



## Don Doucette

Oh OK we're listing them...

Fender Super Reverb
Fender "The Twin"
Fender Stage 112se
Verlage VTR-100
Garnet Sessionman
Garnet Stensil PA 
Garnet Pro LB-190
2 Traynor YBA-1A
Traynor YBA-2
Gibson BR-4

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bobb

Marshall JCM900 combo
Peavey Session 400


----------



## rev156

Vox Valvetronics AD50VT
Blackheart LGH into 1X12
It's small but I really love the difference with tubes!
Cheers,


----------



## Guest

Traynor have been very competitive over the last ten years offering excellent value for the dollar. I would never buy one myself. I have been in the repair biz for some time and Traynors have been a pretty constant source of anxiety. When they work well they are superb, but when old age creeps in, you quickly figure out how they make them so darn cheap. They're certainly not the only company out there designing products with limited life spans. If you want to sell in mass and stay alive you have to play the game.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I have about a 12 year old Peavey Classic 30. I really like "some" of it. Have been thinking for years about getting some of the mods done to it that they discuss in the blueguitar.com website. At least try a different speaker. I had a 15" extension cab for it and it sounded really sweet with that!


----------



## Swifty

1 Traynor & 1 old Fender.


----------



## brimc76

Rivera and Fender


----------



## Luke98

Fender Super Champ XD


----------



## Eminor

I voted Vox b/c out of all I own it's the one I use most right now, but that's kind of misleading as I use it in a 2 amp setup. But the second L&M gets the Night Train in I'm all over that as well, so Vox is up there right now.

Orange Tiny Terror (2)
Vox VR-15 (cheap but good)
Vox Brian May
Epiphone Valve Jr 
Kustom Quad 100 DFX
Traynor TS60B
Fender M80
Roland Blues Cube 30

think that's it...for the moment.


----------



## SUBnet192

Mesa Boogie Express 5:50

Looking for a Mesa 2x12 or 1x12 used then I'll start experimenting with different heads 

Marc


----------



## sonic635

Mesa F-50, Peavey Classic 30 and an Egnater Rebel 20.


----------



## HedleyGrange

Old school '68 Traynor YBA-1 and a Marshall 1987x with all the goodies...not to mention the HiWatt Dr505, Swarty 50w Bassman, 100w Bassman, Magnatone, amongst others that I have let slip...kqoct
Cheers


----------



## Robert1950

HedleyGrange said:


> Old school '68 Traynor YBA-1 and a Marshall 1987x with all the goodies...not to mention the HiWatt Dr505, Swarty 50w Bassman, 100w Bassman, Magnatone, amongst others that I have let slip...kqoct
> Cheers




You must post some pictures of this tasty stuff.


----------



## david henman

...traynor ycv15blue.

an amazing tube combo. boutique-quality tone at a bargain price.

also:

tech 21 trademark 60 - the best solid state amp ever. if i had do a gig with no pedals and only one amp, this would cover it.

vox da5 - an amazing little digital practice/bedroom amp.

-dh


----------



## Guitarded88

Peavey Fiddy One Fiddy (5150)

I have the combo and I'm looking to Upgrade to a 5150 head + Cab


----------



## Axe_34

Fender DRRI. Got it when it was $800 new. I just saw one listed for $1300. 

Good for me. :smile:

I also play an 18-watt clone I built from a kit from Trinity Amps (Toronto company -- Stephen's a great guy).


----------



## marcos

*Amps*

Pretty much a Fender guy now,but i do have a small Peavey Backstage Plus that i take to smaller gigs.
In the past have owned;Traynors(2),Peaveys(6)64 Bandmaster blackface with matching cab.Marshall stack(1)and that was enough for me,Garnet,UniVox,Regal,Regent,Yamaha amps(4)they were the best,and a Blues JR.I think I got them all.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## denver.p

the first amp i bought was a ss crate, and after swapping around for a while, my main higher output amp is a crate again. a v3112t to be exact. built in the usa (sadly), class a, and dropped before they got a reputation. don't get me wrong, most crates are crap, but i am proud to own this little guy.


----------



## krall

I've owned 100's of amps..Main one right now is a January '65 transistion AA165 circuited Bassman:


----------



## Diablo

Need an "other" option in the poll.
I'm running a Randall RM100LB Lynch Box with a few preamp modules, and a Peavey 6505+ through a Mesa Recto 2x12 cab. Great for country music


----------



## Samsquantch

I have a black tolex Peavey Classic 30 combo with JJ's. I like the clean channel better than most Fender's which I find to be too 'woofy' a lot of the time.


----------



## BrianA

I was looking for Dumble, but didn't see it on the list. 9kkhhd


----------



## Wild Bill

BrianA said:


> I was looking for Dumble, but didn't see it on the list. 9kkhhd


Just finished up a Dumble project for a player. Took an old 50 watt Traynor YSR-1, stripped it out and wired it up with the 'bare bones' Dumble OverDrive.

Geez, I love that sustain! Not 80's crunch - in fact, it sounds best when the distortion is so subtle you don't realize you're in overdrive, except the note is warm, thick and creamy with a sustain that goes on for YEARS!:smile:

Bless Mr. Dumble for giving us this circuit!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## jimsz

Mesa Boogie DC-3 with dark green tolex.


----------



## Pepper_Roni

had to replace the useless problem loving peavey vyvpyr. Now I have a VOX VT50  Its half a tube amp i guess it has a 12A7X poweramp tube in it


----------



## BrianA

Wild Bill said:


> Just finished up a Dumble project for a player. Took an old 50 watt Traynor YSR-1, stripped it out and wired it up with the 'bare bones' Dumble OverDrive.
> 
> Geez, I love that sustain! Not 80's crunch - in fact, it sounds best when the distortion is so subtle you don't realize you're in overdrive, except the note is warm, thick and creamy with a sustain that goes on for YEARS!:smile:
> 
> Bless Mr. Dumble for giving us this circuit!
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


That's very cool! I've built several D-clones. Here's one of my better looking builds:










OT:
Since you're an amp modder, have you ever done one of Kevin O'Connor's London Power Standard Preamp mods? I'm doing a couple for a fellow (a member of the Bare Rumps AC/DC tribute band) on older silver-face Fenders. It's a pretty cool sounding preamp design and the mod can be done in a manner that is totally reversable if you decide you want to restore hte amp.


----------



## Diablo

Wild Bill said:


> Just finished up a Dumble project for a player. Took an old 50 watt Traynor YSR-1, stripped it out and wired it up with the 'bare bones' Dumble OverDrive.
> 
> Geez, I love that sustain! Not 80's crunch - in fact, it sounds best when the distortion is so subtle you don't realize you're in overdrive, except the note is warm, thick and creamy with a sustain that goes on for YEARS!:smile:
> 
> Bless Mr. Dumble for giving us this circuit!
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


I wish you had a clip of it.


----------



## Wild Bill

Diablo said:


> I wish you had a clip of it.


Sadly, my playing sucks!

However, a search on Youtube will find you LOTS of Dumble clips!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bcmatt

Wild Bill said:


> Sadly, my playing sucks!
> 
> However, a search on Youtube will find you LOTS of Dumble clips!
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


Sadly, you have too much pride, Mr. Bill. Unfortunately, I just posted some clips of some trainwreck clones I just built and I haven't played much guitar in the last couple months. Therefore, I am sure to hear the ridicule of the entire internet in the next few days.
I choose to believe that lack of decent playing could be an indication of dedication to your quest for providing great tone to people.
I don't have anywhere near your ability with amps, so I have much less of an excuse for my crappy playing.


----------



## Wild Bill

bcmatt said:


> Sadly, you have too much pride, Mr. Bill. Unfortunately, I just posted some clips of some trainwreck clones I just built and I haven't played much guitar in the last couple months. Therefore, I am sure to hear the ridicule of the entire internet in the next few days.
> I choose to believe that lack of decent playing could be an indication of dedication to your quest for providing great tone to people.
> I don't have anywhere near your ability with amps, so I have much less of an excuse for my crappy playing.


You're kind, Matt! You're also right! It takes as much time to become a good tech as it does to become a good player. How many of us have that kind of time, what with work and family included?

I realized a long time ago that I was never gonna be a decent player. I just loved the smell of solder more!

I made a choice and over all, I'm content. Somebody has to mind the amps, after all!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Diablo

Wild Bill said:


> Sadly, my playing sucks!
> 
> However, a search on Youtube will find you LOTS of Dumble clips!
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


Good point!
maybe something like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap6odoC4itw
I'm an 80's metalhead, but I luv that tone once the OD is kicked in...pretty universally beautiful!


----------



## ashm70

Fender BLues Deluxe
Kustom 212 DFX
VOX DA10
Roland Micro Cube
Fender Sidekick 35 reverb
Fender Mini Twin

Just got hte blues deluxe and am loving tubes... The Kustom is very loud and the clean channel is awesome, bu the drive channel sucks and blows at the same time.

The VOX is the one I use the most as I am a basement player. For what it is I like it. Lots of fun and easy to dial in...


----------



## Ophidian

My VOX AD50 is my number one amp. I have the 2 x 12 version. It just sounds better to me than the 1 x 12 version.


----------



## Scottone

Wild Bill said:


> Bless Mr. Dumble for giving us this circuit!
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


I don't think he gave it to us, we just helped ourselves to it :smile:

BTW, I have 3 amps:

- Stephenson 30 watt combo
- 2 x '68 Ampeg Reverbojets


----------



## Twanguero

Roland Cube 60 amp, my first.


----------



## bcmatt

I just finished building a Trainwreck Liverpool last week, and it is now my absolute most favorite sounding amp. I absolutely love it. Doesn't have much in ways of features but the richest cleans and best distortion I've ever enjoyed. It loves both my Strat and My Tele with Enforcer Humbucker. Compared to the Trainwreck Express, I find that it is more my tone (I'm drawn more to EL84s), and I find that the Express is better suited to mostly humbuckers in comparison.

Anyways, for my tastes out of the amps that I have built, this is my order of preference for my top 7:

Trainwreck Liverpool
Matchless DC30
Marshall 18 Watt (T-Rex)
Trainwreck Express
Dumble Overtone Special
Fender 5E3 Tweed Deluxe
Marshall JCM800 2204

They are all great amps, but you'll notice my preference for the EL84 amps, and their ability to get some nice "thick" distortion.


----------



## Guest

*Super Reverb*

I bought this Super Reverb in 1971 - used. 
Replaced speakers and it has worked well since.
It is a 1965!! pre CBS blackface. So far nothing can touch it.


----------



## Hublocker

*None of the above*

Ampeg V4B

Roland Cube 60 Bass amp

Raven (Garnet) guitar amp

Well, I do have a borrowed Traynor PA head just for fun right now.


----------



## Mark N

I have a DR Z Maz Jr with no reverb in the 112 combo...sweet amp!!!


----------



## figjam

*None of the above*

But I do have:
An old Silvertone "100" "Twin Twelve" (in need of some work)
Epiphone Triggerman 60 DSP - which I really like!


----------



## jimsz

I just picked this up today. Yamaha VX 65D. 80 watts 2 - JA3110 12" speakers for $100. Probably paid too much, but the condition of the amp is quite good for an oldtimer.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62

Laney GH100TI and RX125CX 2x12 1x15 cabinet with Eminence Legend speakers.
kkjuw


----------



## Archer

Archer said:


> Mesa, Zinky, Koch, Harry Joyce, Matchless.


Add an ENGL to that list


----------



## sproul07

1977 Hiwatt DR 103 through a Marshall 1960A


----------



## screamingdaisy

acdc54_caddy62 said:


> Laney GH100TI and RX125CX 2x12 1x15 cabinet with Eminence Legend speakers.
> kkjuw


I had one of those amps before. Killer high gain sound, and it cleaned up surprisingly well using the guitar's volume knob. I'm surprised it hasn't caught on more... probably has something to do with the fact that most high gain players don't know how to operate their guitar's volume/tone knobs.


----------



## satim

*GODSMACK'S​*
SPLAWN QuickRod


----------



## patrickh

*Matamp*

The latest addition to my small collection:

Matamp First Lady. 
7 watts
2 selectable output tubes



















Awaiting a custom 2x12 for it.


----------



## breakfast

None of the above! Pics when I get my laptop back from repair, camera is MIA 

Edit: Found some on photobucket, here's one:


----------



## stringer

*Blues Jr*

Hello everyone. I am a bedroom player without much need for a marshall stack. Sentimentality convinced me to go with a tube amp so I picked up a little Fender Blues Jr. What a heavy little amp! I like the way it sounds, but it does hum quite a bit, and the volume control at the lower settings is wayy too sensitive. I plan on upgrading the tubes and doing a volume mod to it.


----------



## HarpBoy

Hi gang, allow me to introduce myself and jump right in with my amps:

Traynor YGM-3 Reissue
1956 Magnatone Varsity Deluxe, which is all original.

Obviously, I have old school kind of tastes. 

I'm a harp player first and play a little guitar as well. I haven't done a harp gig with the Traynor yet, but my early noodling with it looks promising.

At any rate, "Hi there!"

Cheers.


----------



## Moot

The only amp I had on the list was a Mesa (Stiletto Ace.)

But my main amp these days is my Rivera Venus 3. 
My other main amp is my TopHat (Ambassador 35)

Oddly enough I don't have any Fenders any more - I build my own Fender clones and modify them to my own tastes. People freak out these days if you modify an old Fender even if it needs it. Go figure.


----------



## Skeezix

I'm with breakfast, none of the above. I use an Orange Rocker 30 combo. Have had it since the end of '07 and recently found the sweet spot on it. So far it's been great. Heavy though. A bit of a pain lugging it around but that's just a part of playing music.


----------



## Bruiser

*None Of The Above*

Bugera 6262-212 Combo, so versatile it's unreal, you can achieve just about any tone or flavour with this one.

1966 Gibson Kalamazoo Reverb 12 I picked up for a steal in absolute mint condition with the cover. Just need to add a grounding plug to it. Use this for my acoustics running through a Boss GT-3 and sounds amazing. Some slight hum but its probably the plug. Considering its age it sounds amazing.

B


----------



## tribi9

Vibrochamp clone that I built with a 10" speaker.


----------



## Tarl

I only own two now...but they are all I need......

1968 Fender Basssman modded to include an fx loop and mid control









2004 Custom Audio Amplifiers (Suhr) OD 100


----------



## smorgdonkey

Can I say "Traynor, Traynor, Marshall, KMD"?


----------



## Wired

Voted Vox, but I also own a Fender ('73 AC30 and Redknob Twin)


----------



## filmosound

voted VOX, not because I have one, but it's closest in sound to my custom made amps and TopHat. Also, if I didn't own any amps and was limited to a local music store like Long&McQuade to pick an amp I'd probably get a VOX AC15H1TV.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I am a little surprised at where Marshall is sitting on this poll


----------



## allthumbs56

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am a little surprised at where Marshall is sitting on this poll


Well, you could only choose one. I do have a Marshall and a couple Traynors but I have three Fenders so I went with that.


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke

I still have my Peavey 212 Special I bought in 02. It's still kicking it really well. I'm waiting for my Peters Chimera though.


----------



## tallhouserecordingco

Fender '59 Bassman Reissue
Late 50s or early 60s Ampeg Rocket


----------



## hollowbody

allthumbs56 said:


> Well, you could only choose one. I do have a Marshall and a couple Traynors but I have three Fenders so I went with that.


We should redo this poll allowing for multiple choices. Then we'll get some _real_ answers! kkjuw


----------



## smorgdonkey

hollowbody said:


> We should redo this poll allowing for multiple choices. Then we'll get some _real_ answers! kkjuw


OR have a poll with half or full stacks only and Marshall would likely be in the lead...(?)


----------



## thinlizzy

i recently traded my fender deville 2x12 straight up with a player i met for his Mesa Boogie F-100...WOW. I wasn't totally dissatisfied with the Deville but like most of us, rather than buying equipment suited to the type of music you play , I went with the best(cheapest)deal I could get for a tube amp. I bought my buddies Deville off him at the time for 650. It was my first tube amp and I was prouder than a peacock when I got it. Soon, I started getting frustrated because I wasn't getting the "sound" I wanted. I, like most newbies, then got caught up in the pedal game trying to get that sound. Fortunately for me I met a guy who offered a gift horse straight up for my Deville. I didn't learn a lesson the hard way but that person did teach me something. Although money is unfortunately an issue get equipment suited to your needs not because it was a deal.


----------



## EGBDF

After YEARS and years of dreaming, i finally found and splashed out on my dream amp. A '64/65 Bassman (AA864 circuit) piggyback head/cab (original oxfords).


----------



## forum_crawler

My first amp was a crate, then I had a Marshall. Now I still have a Peavey Valve King 212 loaded with Mesa tubes and modified by myself into a head, but that is now taking the back seat to a Traynor YCS100H2.


----------



## antipole

I have a Roland Cube 15.


----------



## Robert1950

This has been said before by a few others. The Vox Pathfinder 15R is a truly amazing little practice amp. I've been running it through a Stone Age oversized 1x12 cab with a Scumback M75 speaker. Set the tremolo as slow as you can with very little depth and a touch of reverb - fills out the sound nicely. Nice cleans, half decent OD after experimenting with settings. Currently I'm noodling on a Les Paul copy with some tasty upgrades - gain at noon, vol. at 10:00, boost on, trebel at 1:00 and bass at 3:00. It gets close enough to that classic overdriven LP sound for me.


----------



## 2dark2c

Phaez 18W Daisycutter. Canadian built by Randy (ontariomaximus). Great little amp.


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am a little surprised at where Marshall is sitting on this poll


So am I. I'm also surprised at where Peavey is sitting.


----------



## Archer

Amps:
Koch Multitone 2X12 Combo
ENGL Powerball Head
Diezel VH4 Head
Harry Joyce Custom 30 1X12 Combo
Matchless Lightning 15 2X12 Combo
Zinky Blue Velvet 1X12 Combo
Crate V18 bastardized 1X12 Combo
Mesa Rectifier 2X12 Cab
THD 2X12 Cab 
Laney 2X12 Cab


----------



## Beatles

I've got the Traynor YCV 40. But I keep going back to my 63 Gibson Scout.


----------



## caaustin02

2 X Hiwatt DR 103
1 X DOD ??? practice


----------



## JimiGuy7

I put my Marshall JCM 2000 DSL 50 down, but that might change very shortly.


----------



## canadian tyler

1967? Traynor YGA-1A signiture with 1* 15 cab

Epiphone valve jr. for obvious reasons if you've ever valued your back.

Cant stand solid states anymore.


----------



## soundhound6

Went from a 2x12 Marshall combo to a Traynor YCV20.I really liked the Marshall...but I love my little Traynor!

Jan:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Prosonic

90's Fender Prosonic & 2X12 open back cab with Fender tube spring reverb unit. (I love this amp)
66 Fender Super Reverb
00's Fender Deluxe Reverb Reissue
74 Fender Champ
00 Fender Hotrod Deluxe
50's Beltone


----------



## Samsquantch

Peavey Classic 30 with JJ's.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Now using an Egnater Rebel 20. My "Crate" vote is no longer valid. :smile:


----------



## octofour

see below for my current amps! :rockon2:


----------



## Budda

I went from my JSX to a Mesa Boogid Dual Rectifier Roadster.

It kicks all sorts of ass!


----------



## Overt1

carvin v3. looks like im minority


----------



## tojoe

Right now...
JCM 800 50w 
JCM 800 combo
JTM 45
Vibrolux
Champ 
Kingsnake
Farfisa...that kicks dirt at everything...


----------



## knottycm

I said Fender only cuz I have 3 Fenders (of the 7),

You should be able to have muliples cuz many players have more than one.


----------



## warse22

I have only one right now - Dr. Z Maz Jr.


----------



## rockgarden

My amps aren't listed either:

Hughes & Kettner Attax100
Genz Benz TubeWorks 6130
a Genz Benz bass amp

I do also own a Peavey Bandit 65 that I use as a keyboard amp because I can't stand it as a guitar amp, but I sure as heck am not going to put in a "vote" for Peavey ...


----------



## sonic635

Since I posted in March, I added a Laney VC15-110, a Rivera Pubster 25 and a ZT Lunchbox 2. The Rivera has become my main amp. Use it with a Lopoline 1 x 12 cabinet with Hellatone 60 in it. The lunchbox is a great amp for backup. Good clean tone, takes pedals well and it gets loud.


----------



## Archer

I've added an ENGL Special Edition 6L6 to my herd.


----------



## guitarsmark

I run a fender RK twin, and a Vox AC4TV


----------



## tubetwang

Dumble Overdrive

Trainwreck Liverpool with VVR2

Trainwreck Express with VVR2

65' Fender Princeton Reverb

65' Fender Tremolux

Stand alone Fender 6G15 Reverb

http://www.majortwang.blogspot.com:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## al3d

What?..no choice for *ORANGE*............ :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## cgiff50

*My first post amp lamps*

Hi All, This is my first post on the CGF
I used to use traynor bassmasters. Have owned a blonde fender bassman in the 60's traded it for a script bassmaster (which kicked the bassman's ass)which I still own however...
Converted the script to a Matchless chieftain clone with quad el34's and solid state rectification. converted a 68-69 bassmaster to a dual el34 with a gz4 rectifier, and a 28 gibson ga 30 to a matchchless dc -30 style preamp, 12ax7 and ef 86 with dual 6v6 outputs and a 5y3 rectifier. combination of JBL k120's and celestion 75 watt rock speakers (not very good speakers). Safe to say I have hit my grail for tone.
Cgiff


----------



## Stickman

I've got a custom made Dumble ODS clone, a Peavey Rockmaster and a Fender Blues Jr. 

The Dumble clone started off its life as a Peavey Deuce back in the 70s.


----------



## Were We Brave?

I own a Peavey Classic 50, and I've built my main amp from a kit last winter.


----------



## zurn

I have a 74 Fender Twin Silverface
A Vox AC15CC1 with a Celestion Alnico Gold
A Vox AC30CC2 with the stock speakers.


----------



## Jimmypaz

cdub66 said:


> Texas Red Blues Jr here.


Hey, me too!
I liked it a lot when I first got it but now I'm finding it a little noisy and am thinking about getting some of the Billm mods for it.


----------



## Swervin55

'66 Fender Deluxe Reverb
'94 Fender Blues Deluxe Tweed
'96 Fender Prosonic
'01 Fender Hot Rod Deluxe
'02 Pignose (don't laugh)
'05 Traynor AM-150 (acoustic)
'06 BadCat Cub IIR

obligatory pics:

I recovered this in brown tolex, wheat grille, creme chicken heads, dogbone handle, gold jewel...


----------



## elbandito

I've heard great things about those BadCat amps... I look forward to trying one sometime soon.

I'm currently running through either a Fender Deluxe 85 for live stuff or an old '56 (i think) Gibson GA-40T for recording. I wish I could build a new head cabinet for the 'ol girl and get her all shined up but unfortunately, I'm terrified of electric shock and won't do it myself.


----------



## bussche

I own 3 of the amps on the list but I voted for Marshall since it WAS my main amp up until I bought a Traynor YBA-1 last night, can't wait for it to arrive. I also own a Fender Frontman Reverb 15 watt.


----------



## dillinger4ever

77 Hiwatt Dr505 that I don't play enough.

62 Blond/Brownface Fender showman with 62 2X12 blonde bassman cab (or 1X12 Dr Z cab) for the pop gigs.

79 ? Musicman RD110 for the jazz or ''artists'' gigs.

And soon a 70's vibrolux.

Can't wait to get that vibrolux as it will probably (depending on the context) replace all the above.

I'd also like a channel switcher one these days but the ones I'd like to try out are out of my price range...
For now...


----------



## p_wats

I use a Blues Junior for most of my gigs (so that was my vote), but I've also got a Roland JC-77 Jazz Chorus that I love and an old Canadian-made solid-state Hohner with tremolo.

...of course, I still love my Honeytone! Ha. 

And I'd probably sell the Blues Junior if I could find a Traynor YGM-3.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

I'm not surprised to see Fender has the most out there, but I AM surprised to see that Traynor is 2nd and Peavey in 3rd. Based on reputation, I'd always thought Marshall would be right up there with Fender in terms of popularity but based on this poll there's even more Mesa's out there than Marshall's! Very interesting...


----------



## Steve_F

i have a bunch, but the main one is a hiwatt.


----------



## neilli

In Canada I have a Mesa Roadster 2x12, a Randall KH modular head and I'm in the process of building a small-ish rack around an MP-1.
Back in the UK I have a small-ish rack (MP-1) and a Rivera R100 2x12. Oh, and I sold a Soldano HR50+ just before I moved to Canada...


----------



## keto

I own 2 Voxes, a Marshall, a Hiwatt and a Fender (and in the recent past have owned an Orange and a couple of Traynors). I have no idea how to vote :wave:


----------



## Dellinger

Ampeg Rocket-Reverb 2 12's You forgot ampeg too lol


----------



## julienpier

Got a Fender Reverb Deluxe as an apartment/jam/studio/cab amp and plan into getting a Sivertone Twin Twelve which is going to pass tru my Reverb Deluxe as soon as we hit the road! 

I also have a little Fender frontman 25r as a first ever amp and it's soon going to be offered to my little brother 

I ain't a gear fanatic so I think those two amps are gonna do the job! And... maybe a Fender Twin Reverb which is going to be used as a Cab/amp. I need lots of juice in a minimum space!


----------



## vanhannam

Traynor YBA-1 all the wayyyy!!! +1 for traynorrrr


----------



## Woody

Carvin XV212 & Roland Micro Cube.

Cheers! KW


----------



## dtsaudio

Nothing on list. I use a small amp I built myself. Gutted a non-working Session solid state amp and built a 6V6 tube amp into a custom chassis.
I must admit to a sentimental attachment to early Traynors though. That's what my first big amps were.


----------



## Teddy

I just picked up a Bugera 6262-212. I have heard the good and bad about these amps but to tell the truth....I LOVE IT! All tube amp for $500


----------



## Stephan1980

Got a Traynor YCS50, YGM-4, and a Carvin XV-112.

Love the YCS50. It has got to have one of the best master volumes in the business and sounds good in all settings.


----------



## chuck_zc

YGM-4 converted to a head. Also had a YBA-1 that got passed on to a good friend. Also have a mostly unheard of amp called a Vibe. 100w Twin style with 2-12's. Can't find any info on it anywhere. Just got rid of a Crate GX-65(loud for a single 12). Roland Micro-Cube for home practice.


----------



## Drazden

Currently playing a YBA-1 for jamming and volume, and for practice, I picked up a Laney AOR 30 12" combo. The Laney's giving me issues, off and on, but I think it's the power cable. 

The Traynor sounds better, though, haha.


----------



## Stephan1980

chuck_zc said:


> YGM-4 converted to a head. Also had a YBA-1 that got passed on to a good friend. Also have a mostly unheard of amp called a Vibe. 100w Twin style with 2-12's. Can't find any info on it anywhere. Just got rid of a Crate GX-65(loud for a single 12). Roland Micro-Cube for home practice.


Hows the convertd YGM-4 head?? Didn't like the 4x8 cab?


----------



## iggs

Got myself a Bogner Ecstasy 101b recently with a matching Bogner 4x12 cab from Guitar Shop in Mississauga (thanks Brent!) ... I lusted for one pretty much from when they first became available.

I also have a Soldano SLO-100 on order, I sold my Dr. Z Route 66 and Z-Best cab so I'm switching it around and going with a high-gain channel switcher instead of a single channel amp + pedals setup.


----------



## pickslide

I have a 68 plexi clone hand built by Brian Wallace. Next will be a Vox AC15 type of amp.


----------



## Farbulous

Just got a Dr. Z Maz 18 NR in a great deal from fellow forum member Lemonhand.


----------



## chuck_zc

Stephan1980 said:


> Hows the convertd YGM-4 head?? Didn't like the 4x8 cab?


If I had my time back I would have never gutted the cab. All origional right down to the stock Phillips tubes and 2 prong cord!! Still have the origional Marsland speakers and they sound great to me.


----------



## BadCo73

I have a 65 Amps Lil Elvis head with matching 1x12 cabinet with a English Alnico blue in it, I absolutely love this amp. When I first heard that they were building them I knew it was the amp for me, I sold quite a bit of other gear to get this amp and I am very happy I did.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I've completely changed over to Randall MTS Amps... Lynch Box to be more specific. All tube modular preamps designed by Bruce Egnater for Randall. Ultimate versitility, excellent tones, easy to mod if you want to, approximatly 20 different modules to choose from. The cost of most modules is $200 - $250with the exception of the Signature modules coming in around $300. I've run both heads and all three cabs at live shows before and found the midi switching to be awsome... one switch controlling both heads daisy chained together... very fast and very quiet. 


The LB is a 3 channel midi switcher 100 watt Head.

I run a LB full stack with a second half stack for back up for most stuff. 

Sold everything else... Soldano, Marshall, Koch, Fender, etc...

Randall replaces them all and sound excellent.


----------



## TubeStack

I love my Dr Z Remedy and Marshall 4x12 w/greenbacks.


----------



## Cort Strummer

I cant believe that with all of the members only 6 of us have a Laney. I love my TT50 Combo, it was great stock but now that I have re-tubed it and changed the speaker, even though the stock speaker is good too (a Celestion Classic Lead 80) it is freaking awesome now.

It has 2 Gold Lion KT-77 Power tubes and 6 Electro-Harmonix 12AX7s, and I switched the stock speaker to a Eminence Red Fang and I have a 1x12 extension cab (which has the Lead 80 in it now) and another Red Fang on the way.

But I highly recommend everyone to try a Laney out when you get a chance at a shop or a friends house. I can say that in my opinion they sure give Marshall a run for their money.


----------



## Undefined

Fender blackface amps!!


----------



## mediapirate

al3d said:


> you should set it up got at least 3 choices. Lots of people have more then one amp. might make the poll more accurate


I agree. I have many amps but at least the choice of three would help.


----------



## Steadfastly

mediapirate said:


> I agree. I have many amps but at least the choice of three would help.


You are right; I should have. I did not know that option was available until someone pointed it out to be earlier in this thread. I guess there's always next time. Also, more than 10 choices would be good for a poll like this.


----------



## tunebox

*VOX is king *

I love my VOX AC30 (Heritage) hand wired head and Alnico Blue 2 X12 cabs - yep, I bought TWO of em (2 X12 Alnico Blue cabs ...). I know ... I'm spoiled ... or rather, I'm ruined!!!!

kqoct


----------



## Steve Adams

I have a line 6, but there will be an epiphone valve junior coming into the stable with some vintage effects pedals too...


----------



## bluecoyote

Ampeg because I have basses!!!


----------



## Stephan1980

chuck_zc said:


> If I had my time back I would have never gutted the cab. All origional right down to the stock Phillips tubes and 2 prong cord!! Still have the origional Marsland speakers and they sound great to me.


Yes that is the way I got mine. Have replaced the preamp tubes though as they were microphonic but the power tubes are still good. I like the speakers too. was thinking about changing them because I have read all the talk about how the old Traynor speakers needed to be replaced but I don't buy it. I like the sound of them. Crank that thing up and it sounds great live and recorded.


----------



## Bruiser74

I have a Carvin X100b IV (series 4 reissue) 100W head and 2x12 cab with carvin speakers.
A 10w Orange Crush practice amp i take on the road.
Just sold a Fender M-80 1x12 combo i had for nearly 20 years, it served me really well fopr a long time.


----------



## warplanegrey

I've got a Bogner Ecstasy 101b and a Diezel Einstein 50w


----------



## grumpyoldman

I have had many, but sadly, most are long gone. I still have some, but only use a few....

I have a 1959 Gibson tweed Lancer, early 90's Peavey Classic 50 tweed (4X10 model - no effects loop), mid 90's Peavey Classis 20 (yep, 20, not 30), SWR Workingman 4004 head (from my bassplayin' days), Line 6 Flextone III XL, Line 6 Flextone III Plus, Line 6 Vetta I Combo (upgraded to Vetta II), Bümbox Lead 1, and Marshall Class 5 (with others scattered about....). I tend to use the Line 6 Flex III XL almost exclusively for gigs - just cannot beat the variety of sounds out of one box. Most sound people love the fact that I can provide them with a stable signal from the DI for the FOH, and yet any adjustment I make on stage has no effect on it.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Undefined said:


> Fender blackface amps!!


Agreed!! I picked up a '67 Vibrolux Reverb chassis on eBay a few months back, dropped it in a Mojo repro cab with a couple Jensen re-issue C10Q's and ...Oh My God!...what an awesome sounding amp. I actually had the chassis up for sale for a while and I'm so glad no one bought it. This has become my number one amp and I can't ever see using anything else now.


----------



## mechanic

edit cause i can


----------



## Steve Adams

Well, I got my epi vj, we have it going in for a huge round of mods, including hammond output transformer, fender mod setup for cleaner sound, tone knob setup, master volume knob, standy by switch, bright switch, a cream/purple tolex job with purple led light dome, purple chickenheads and chrome faceplate and grill cloth. I already have vintage bugleboy amperex tubes in it as well, that made the amp come alive in the sound department....

photos in the next month or so when its all complete...

mechanic, hows the behringer sound?


----------



## mechanic

edit again


----------



## Steve Adams

cool,

may have to get the head and cab just for shits and giggles because they are so inexepnsive...I plan on getting the acs900 acoustic amp..


----------



## nicmat42

egnater here with a marshall 1982 cab


----------



## Steadfastly

Some friends came over to play last Friday and one brought his Fender 212R. For the money, I think it would be a very hard amp to beat for money. The only complaint I can see is the knobs are so sensitive but of course it is 100w. In my basement 1 1/4 on the volume was lots.


----------



## stewboy

Fortin Cali modded Marshall. My quest has ended for marshall tones


----------



## Burtonium

I've got a Transtube Peavey Studio 112 combo, which is a great little amp. For a 65 watt solid state, it has enough volume to keep up while jamming with friends and still sound good. The overdrive distortion channels are decent, but come across a little bit flat sounding. But the clean channel is brilliant, even when the volume gets cranked. And I've never cranked it much past 5, and it has some surprising kick to it. Granted it's no tube amp, but it does the trick most of the time.


----------



## Phrygian

Diezel Herbert (w/ext bias points)
VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead
Mesa Dual Rectifier 3 Chan
Peavey 5150 (block letter)
Marshall JCM 800 2203
1965 Fender Dual Showman (vintage blackface)
1970 Fender Champ
Fender Ultimate Chorus
1970's Traynor Bassmaster
Line 6 Spider IV 75 watt
Peavey Audtition (lol)


----------



## keto

Geez yer as bad as I am LOL. 3 kids all play, so I have *a little* excuse.

76 Vibrochamp
Vox AC4TV 10"
Vox AC15HW
Vox (Cambridge? little 15w tube pre/SS power, good sounding little amp)
Mesa TA-15
81 Hiwatt Custom 50
Marshall JVM410H
Engl Steve Morse 100w head
Traynor 2x10 Bass amp, forget the name.

3 4x12's (Marshall, Mesa, Peavey) and a 1x12 (Vox, currently fitted with a Greenback).

It's time to downsize again, but every time I do I regret it...I miss my '66 Pro Reverb (the first one) '67 Deluxe Reverb & Orange Rockerverb 50. I need a blackface back in the stable.


----------



## Phrygian

Very nice keto!

We probably have some of the same cabs! here's mine...

Mesa 4x12 Recto
Mesa 2x12 Recto
Mesa 2x12 Roadster
Marshall 1960B
1963 (actual year, not model) vintage Marshall w/basketweave grill, small logo and 30 watt greenbacks
Peavey 5150

I hear ya about missing amps. I probably miss my Soldano HR50+ and Marshall 2204 the most. I also have a guy looking to trade his Suhr Modern for my VHT and I told him I'm a go on my end. I get his decision in a day or too. I'll sorely miss my VHT if this deal goes down but will be happy to have a Suhr!


----------



## Robert1950

Right now, I running my little Vox Pathfinder 15R through a StoneAge oversized 1x12 closed back cab with a Scumback M75 LHDC speaker. Yeah I know, but it sounds good and full at low volume for noodling around. I have a bit of reverb and an ever so slight bit of tremolo, slowest speed and lowest intensity. I run with the boost on, but the gain at 9:30, tone at noon and the bass dimed. Volume around 11:00. If I want drive, I use a ToneBone Hot British. Those are strat settings. For and LP and move the bass to 3:00 and the tone to 1:00.


----------



## Basementhack

Let me see...

Reinhardt Sultan head
Dr Z Remedy head
Dr Z Maz 18 NR head
Dr Z Prescription Jr head
Dr Z Z-Best 212 cab
Dr Z Open Back 212 w/ Celestion Blues
Dr. Z 210 cab
Jet City JCH-20 Head
Trinity Amps TC-15 head
Trinity Amps v6 head
Peavey Penta head & cab
Vox AC30CC2 with Eminence Red Fangs
Orange Tiny Terror head
Vox Night Train head
Mesa Transatlantic head
Peavey 5150 212 combo

and not done yet !!


----------



## six-string

i have a few amps around the house.
Marshall DSL 100 1/2 stack
Fender 65 Deluxe Reverb 
Dr. Z Maz 18 Reverb
Marshall Class 5
Roland Boss 10 watt solid state
Marshall MS-2 mini amp
several Smokey mini amps


----------



## Chito

At last count, here are mine:

Fender 65 Deluxe Reverb Reissue
Fender The Twin
Traynor YCV50 Blue (EL34 SED "Winged C"s, TungSol 12ax7s) with Traynor YCX12Blue Cab (Eminence The Governor)
Peavey Classic 30 (JJ EL84s, TungSol 12ax7s, Weber Blue Dog Ceramic) with Peavey 112SX cab (Peavey Blue Marvel)
Blackheart Little Giant (JJ EL84 and ECC83) with Traynor YCX212 cab (WGS Veteran 30 and British Lead)
Blackheart Killer Ant with Avatar Traditional 1x12 (Weber C12NQ)
ZT The Lunchbox
Polytone Mini Brute IV
Yorkville BassMaster XM200 Bass Combo


----------



## washburned

my current line-up: 

Fender Vibro Champ XD
Koch Studiotone 112
Orange OR80
SWR 350x
'wreck clone build near completion


----------



## soldierscry

For the moment I have:

Traynor Bass mate 1x15 combo (6v6)
Traynor Bass mate Head (6v6)
Traynor Bass mate Head (EL84)
Phil Jones Flightcase


----------



## holyman

Currently own:

Bogner Shiva 2X12 combo
Bad Cat Hot Cat combo
Traynor Darkhorse
Crate Vintage Club 30 combo

Used to own:

Soldano SLO
Mesa Stiletto Deuce Stage II
Mesa Single Rectifier
Mesa .50+ Combo
Mesa Lonestar
Marshall JCM 900 MKIII
Marshall DSL 50

Will own soon:

Suhr Badger 18
Bogner XTC or Deizel Einstein


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Jet City Amplification JCA2112RC
Peavey Rage 158


----------



## Scottone

Current stable is a Stephenson 30 watt combo and a Traynor YCV40. Have an XITS X10 on order which should be arriving soon.


----------



## tunebox

*How do you like your 1965 Fender Dual Showman (vintage blackface) compared to others?*



Phrygian said:


> Diezel Herbert (w/ext bias points)
> VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead
> Mesa Dual Rectifier 3 Chan
> Peavey 5150 (block letter)
> Marshall JCM 800 2203
> 1965 Fender Dual Showman (vintage blackface)
> 1970 Fender Champ
> Fender Ultimate Chorus
> 1970's Traynor Bassmaster
> Line 6 Spider IV 75 watt
> Peavey Audtition (lol)
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like your 1965 Fender Dual Showman (vintage blackface) compared to others?


----------



## tunebox

How do you like your 1965 Fender Deluxe Reverb (blackface) compared to others?


----------



## Phrygian

tunebox said:


> Phrygian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diezel Herbert (w/ext bias points)
> VHT Pittbull Ultra Lead
> Mesa Dual Rectifier 3 Chan
> Peavey 5150 (block letter)
> Marshall JCM 800 2203
> 1965 Fender Dual Showman (vintage blackface)
> 1970 Fender Champ
> Fender Ultimate Chorus
> 1970's Traynor Bassmaster
> Line 6 Spider IV 75 watt
> Peavey Audtition (lol)
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like your 1965 Fender Dual Showman (vintage blackface) compared to others?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tunebox!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply...I'm not on here often (not yet anyway).
> 
> The 65 Dual Showman I have is the cleanest most beautiful Fender clean I have ever heard. I have tried them all and owned quite a few, but this model of Dual Showman is just beautiful! It doesn't break up like the '68 Bassman I had and it's much more shimmery than any Twin or Super Reverb out there.
> 
> Compared to the others, I would say the VHT offers the closest Fender clean with all the headroom I want, but there's no substitute for authentic vintage Fender clean!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Matt
Click to expand...


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Ampless....sold the classic 30....just too darn loud. Wondering what to get next, thinking a G-DEC.


----------



## Sneaky

tunebox said:


> How do you like your 1965 Fender Deluxe Reverb (blackface) compared to others?


Funny I should stumble accross this old thread tonight. I decided to switch things up today. I've been playing my Boogie Mk 1 or Mk 3 pretty much exclusively for over a year. I've come to the conclusion they are just too damn loud, so I decided to go back to basics (ie low wattage) and fired up my '66 Deluxe for the first time since I bought it, maybe 5-6 years ago. It's kind of a NAD for me!

It sounded a little wimpy at first compared to the Boogies, but once it warmed up and I got it dialed in it was very nice. Rocked with the Ethos pedal too.

I forgot what it was like to turn a volume knob up past 1.


----------



## jmaysen

*poll*

what if we own more then one brand of amp?


----------



## jimihendrix

a few of my amps...


----------



## Guest

Hi,

My main amp for the last 40 years has been and will remain: '65 Super Reverb - built in Oct. 1965 and 98% original

Sorry I don't have a picture, but you know what they look like.


----------



## JSX/6505

I currently own three amps: a Peavey JSX, a Blackstar HT-5 and a Laney GH50L.
I run them through: a Mesa Stiletto 4x12, a Randall 2x12 and a Marshall 1960A.


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

I have owned many amps over the years but the one that i have kept is my Marshall 6100LM ! hands down one of the best
Marshall's ever built , this amp does it all , NO really ! , it can do a ton of tones spanning 3 decades of music !! It has 2 small 
mods done inside , but other than having good tubes , its stock and really sounds great cranked thru my 4 x12 loaded with 
G12H 30's , super warm vintage tone !!


----------



## J-75

Fender Super
Twin Reverb RI
Deluxe Reverb RI (x2)
Hot Rod Deville
Vibro-King
B-DEC
Yorkville xs400
Roland Cube Bass 100
GK 400RB / SWR Big Ben


----------



## JMann

I've pared my amps to 1 keeper, the Kingsley Keep. I mean, how can you get rid of an amp that's named a Keep, right?? Just bad mojo, karma all aroundkkjuw .....Seriously, I've talked up this amp before for having one of the most addictive tones I've come across. I've had more than a few decent amps come and go but this one remains and is my reference amp.

I guess the Digidesign Eleven Rack, SLA2 combo that I just got up and running Friday would have to be considered another amp but that's it. If I hang on the 11r that's it for amps. Self imposed limitation to 2 amps.


----------



## Big_Daddy

I have these two babies ('67 VR and '78 DR) running in stereo from my TCE Nova System. All I can say is .....OMG!!!! What amazing depth and breadth of tone, especially from my 335!


----------



## snacker

gigging amps are as follows....

small - '66 princeton reverb
med - '70s vibrolux reverb (BF conversion)
large - '70s super reverb (BF conversion)

guess my answer to the poll is fender


----------



## warplanegrey

Just picked up a VHT/Fryette Sig:X to pair with my Bogner Ecstasy. Sounds great.


----------



## monson

I have a *1968 TRAYNOR YGM-1* a real yube amp reverb/tremelo 
Yorkville AM50
Peavry rage


----------



## overdriven1

I recently sold my Laney AOR 3012 but I got the Laney AOR 5012 which is the EL34 version, very nice indeed!!


----------



## bluesmostly

I've got: several classic Fenders and Marshalls, Hiwatts, a few Mesas, Dumble, Trainwreck, VHT, CarolAnn, Soldanos, Laney, Buddas, Engl, Diesel, Ampeg, CAA, Egnater, Dr Z, Peavey, Cornford, Orange, and a few more I can't recall - and they all fit in a 2 space rack space in my Axe-fx. :banana:

Add to that about 40 different cabinet models, a truck load of effects, and the best, most manageable tone I have ever had for practice or live and...

I couldn't be having more fun!


----------



## Macki

Used to have a Marshall 2203 and now I have a Tone King Metropolitan.


----------



## Duane

Egnater Rebel 30 head and 4x12 (and 2x12)


----------



## monson




----------



## SuperFlyinMonke

Other...

A couple Peters Custom 100w heads. Chimera and Hydra models.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I just got a whole bunch of neat amps and effects. I really like it.











Jim


----------



## BEACHBUM

1. Fender Twin Reissue
2. Fishman Loud Box
3. Fender SCXD


----------



## Milkman

Ok, I can't vote, but I do have a nice little amp now.

Dr Z Maz 38 2 X 10


----------



## ThePass

I voted Fender seeing as I have two

that new (to me) 1980 Super 75

An American HRdlx

Carvin Vintage 16

Gibson Hawk......late '60's

and a Line 6 Spider I use for headphone practice.


----------



## JimiGuy7

I have a few amps, but my main amp is my Peavey JSX 120 head with 1960A cab. Very versatile and gets the job done for the styles our band plays. I love this amp, it is the first amp i actually CAN'T get rid of.


----------



## Steadfastly

JimiGuy7 said:


> I have a few amps, but my main amp is my Peavey JSX 120 head with 1960A cab. Very versatile and gets the job done for the styles our band plays. I love this amp, _*it is the first amp i actually CAN'T get rid of.*_


Well, I guess that does say something!


----------



## bluesmostly

SuperFlyinMonke said:


> Other...
> 
> A couple Peters Custom 100w heads. Chimera and Hydra models.


Those look great. If I were still into 'real' amps instead of my virtual rigs on the AXE FX I would buy at least one Peters as well. I like to sound clips of these on his site. He does good work. enjoy!


----------



## Chito

This is my newest amplifier. Love it.


----------



## Jared Purdy

Mesa Boogie LSS, Fender PRRI (modified) and Roland Micro Cube


----------



## smokey

Marshall JCM 800 2203, Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier, Roland JC50


----------



## Bruiser74

Carvin X100b reissue
Vox AC15hw1
Marshall Class 5
Orange Crush 10, lol well i guess its an "amp".


----------



## shizno

Bruiser74 said:


> Carvin X100b reissue
> Vox AC15hw1
> Marshall Class 5
> Orange Crush 10, lol well i guess its an "amp".


how do u like that class five i have bee thinking about getting on but i keep hearing that u cant get eough gain out of them


----------



## Bruiser74

Better now that the speaker is smoothing out. The best tone is volume on 10, bass 1-2, mids 4-6 and treb 3-10.
Bass low is key. Not a huge amount of gain, thats not what its made for IMO. Gets loud for sure.
With a transparent OD (ex TIM or even OCD) in front, very good tones at low-mod volumes.
Gets a really good Billy Gibbons tone. Would likely be good with a good extension cab too.
If you are looking for a high-gain Marshall, this probably isnt the one you want.


----------



## Morkolo

Guitar:
Peavey Valveking 212 Combo

Bass:
Traynor YBA200 with the matching 2x10/1x15 cab.
Ibanez Soundwave 75


I've gone through a few amps but still love my old Ibanez for playing around by myself, gets a real nice warm punchy sound.


----------



## shizno

ya i want a high gain marshall but somthing that wont break the bank like a jcm 800 i want somthing that i can get a nice slash tone out of but also am able to play some metal also


----------



## Bruiser74

Probably better off with the 800


----------



## Jared Purdy

That poll would be better if you were able to either click more than one amp, or vote more that once, because many of us have more than one amp! Fender PRRI, Mesa LSS and Roland Micro Cube.


----------



## J-75

Current:
(2) Fender Deluxe Reverb RI (blonde, black)
Fender Super 410 '93
Fender Twin Reverb RI
Fender Vibro-King '93
Fender Hot Rod Deville 212
Fender B-DEC
Yorkville XS400
Gallien-Kruger 400RB/SWR Big Ben 18"
Roland Bass Cube 100

Gone but not forgotten:
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe
Fender G-DEC 30
Ampeg Reverberocket '62


----------



## Nork

orange. tiny terror.


----------



## justatwanging

Fender Super Reverb is my amp of choice.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

A lot of Traynor users here as well it appears. 

I am currently holding 

1) Fender Super Reverb
2) Various Rockman amps, XP100, XP212 and Rack Gear
3) Marshall Valvestate 80V (essentially junk)
4) Traynor YCV40
5) Johnson JM60

I run some of them through a Marshall 1936 Lead


----------



## keithb7

Currently running a 68 Fender Vibro Champ, 1964 Bandmaster and Carvin MTS.


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> A lot of Traynor users here as well it appears.


Yes, lots of them because they are built and designed in Canada, a lot of Canadians recognize their quality. I think they can go head to head with just about any amp as far as sound and quality.


----------



## ThePass

I have an American made Fender HRDlx, and also play through a Carvin Vintage 16.

Carvin amps rock, I recommend them to anybody.

I'm gassin for a Steve Via Legacy II amp at the moment


----------



## Morkolo

GuitarsCanada said:


> A lot of Traynor users here as well it appears.


My Traynor/Yorkville gear has always been there for me. I used a Yorkville 100b for years and tortured that thing and it just kept going.


----------



## pattste

I'm very surprised at the number of Traynor and Peavey users. I never expected them to outnumber Marshall.

I voted Fender because my Allen Old Flame is a design based on a 60's Super Reverb.


----------



## Rahlstin

Marshall JCM2000 DSL100 head (used live all the time) 
Marshall 100W Plexi reissue head (cause its cool)
Marshall 1960A cab (use live all the time)
Marshall 1960B cab (just in case)
Fender 15w Blues Jr (was spare amp on stage in case of failure) (now for sale)
Traynor 15w Darkhorse (new spare amp for on stage and to record with)
Traynor 25w G12M Darkhorse 16ohm cab (just had to have it)
Unidentified 12" G12m 8ohm cab (works nicely)
76 Gibson LesPaul Custom - stk-
2001 Am Strat w/ lil59 mini and fender noisless w/ Wilkenson Trem
2007 Gibson Explorer w emg85/81 at 18v
1984 Washburn G-4
Dunlop crybaby w/full bypass
Ernie B vol
Boss Tu2 tuner
Digi Bad Monkey
2 x MXR microamps (1for really loud solo boost, other one for not as loud solo boost)
Boss DD3 delay
Boss RV5 reverb
Boss CE5 chorus


----------



## pointblank

Marshall 1974x... love it but so paranoid that mine will suffer the same transformer issues that so many folks have experienced.


----------



## jmaysen

pointblank said:


> Marshall 1974x... love it but so paranoid that mine will suffer the same transformer issues that so many folks have experienced.



My suggestion: Take out the original transformer, put it in a plastic bag and a small box, hide it in you attic. Then buy a Mercury Magnetic's transformer. With that one in there, you'll be able to enjoy your amp and never have to worry about the original transformer going down.


----------



## hogweed

mesa nomad 55 1X12 combo - good gig amp 
winfield cyclone -nice n chimey


----------



## Big_Daddy

I just got this at Christmas. I guess it means that I also own a ton of other amps as well now ( '59 Tweed Deluxe and Bassman, '64 Deluxe Reverb, '67 Twin, '66 AC-30 Top Boost, '69 Plexi and '82 JCM800, Mesa Boogie MKII and Dual Reccie, a couple Soldano SLOs, and 10 more to come in the Expansion Pack upgrade in March). The variety of amps, rigs and effects in the 11r is amazing and the quality of the models top-notch. I took this out live for the first time last week to an audition for a local blues band. Everybody complimented me on my tone (plus they offered me the gig). I will be replacing the QSC with a Rocktron Velocity 300 this weekend. The GX3 is just too heavy. I may be selling my tube amps soon.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I would like more info on that unit. Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## captainbrew

I have a Tungsten Crema Wheat.


----------



## Big_Daddy

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would like more info on that unit. Looks pretty good to me.


What would you like to know? I replaced the QSC with the Velocity this weekend and love it!


----------



## bluesmostly

Big_Daddy said:


> I just got this at Christmas. I guess it means that I also own a ton of other amps as well now ( '59 Tweed Deluxe and Bassman, '64 Deluxe Reverb, '67 Twin, '66 AC-30 Top Boost, '69 Plexi and '82 JCM800, Mesa Boogie MKII and Dual Reccie, a couple Soldano SLOs, and 10 more to come in the Expansion Pack upgrade in March). The variety of amps, rigs and effects in the 11r is amazing and the quality of the models top-notch. I took this out live for the first time last week to an audition for a local blues band. Everybody complimented me on my tone (plus they offered me the gig). I will be replacing the QSC with a Rocktron Velocity 300 this weekend. The GX3 is just too heavy. I may be selling my tube amps soon.


UH OH,... once you go digital BigDaddy, it changes everything. You won't be able to go back once you are hooked. 

I have the Fratal Audio Axe Fx, which, as I understand it, stands alone with the Eleven Rack at the top of the digital modeling heap. The Axe has some 70 amp models, lots of cabs and all the effects you could want. I get amazing tones at ANY volume without having to haul around a bunch of heavy gear. Being able to control stage volume and still get awesome tone is a hugh plus for me, and my band mates. 

I had my unit plugged into a Rocktron amp and into a guitar cab for a while and still set it up that way in my practice space, but for gigging I have gone straight into the FOH and into a high end powered monitor. All I need to bring to the gig is my little 2 rack space Axe FX. 

Have fun!


----------



## Big_Daddy

Yeah, I'm hooked. I've heard great things about the Axe-FX, too. I just couldn't spend that much coin. I bought a Rocktron Velocity 300 to go with the 11r and it is a great little amp.


----------



## Milkman

I swing back and forth between digital and old school tube amps. I can get my sound (such as it is) out of pretty much any type of rig.


----------



## salvatruco

Mesa boogie mark V head, Port city OS 2x12


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Fender appears to be way out in front on poll results


----------



## jimsz

Not that it will make a whole lot of difference, but we can scratch off a Peavey and Mesa Boogie as I recently sold both amps in order the fund a Mack.


----------



## benisonstar

mesa boogie blue angel 2X10 combo. dark and soulfull.


----------



## Les~Paul

The amps that I'm using with is: Vox AC30, DR. Z Maz 18 with reverb, Mesa Boogie Lonestar 2x12 combo, Marshall JTM45 with 1960A cabinet, Diamond Nitrox with Diamond 4x12 cabinet, Rivera Knucklehead Tre with Rivera 4x12 cabinet and the Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier with Mesa Boogie Rectifier 4x12 Cabinet.
I know that it alot, but what can I do?! I love gear!!!


----------



## flattopterry

Mesa Express 5:25 1 x 10 with 1 x 10 ext cab.

1945 Supro


----------



## zdogma

I'm down to three: Carr Slant 6V, Dr. Z Route 66 and Dr. Z Carmen Ghia. Love them all.


----------



## lamf

marshall 1986 
64 fender Super Reverb
Mesa 2channel dual rectifier
58 tweed Vibrolux
vox ac4 head
egnater tweaker
Marshall 9004pre +50/50 pwramp
garnet stencil
Too damn many amps


----------



## grumpyoldman

I voted on this thread ages ago (or, at least it seems that way), but I should update it...

Line 6 Vetta I (updated to Vetta II with Variax interface)
Line 6 Flextone III XL
Line 6 Flextone III Plus
Gibson Lancer (1959 tweed)
Kent (odd little amp - going to be getting this repaired)
MusicMan 65 112 (early model with tube phase inverter)
Marshall Class 5 (in green, of course)
Bumbox Lead 1
Peavey Classic 20 (mid 90's)
Peavey Classic 50 410 (early 90's - no effects loop)
Workingman 4004 head (from my bass playing period) with 410 and 118 Punchead cabinets

Am considering grabbing either a Fender Blues or HotRod Deville 410 but am not certain I have any space left for another amp....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## grumpyoldman

Another duplicate post...my apologies. I may as well point out that I have changed band situations and plan to use the tube amps now, and leave the Line 6 products for practice...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Franky Fargon

Well i have 3 silvertones from 65, 2 x 1484 (twin twelves) and a big 1485 (six tens...The 6 pack as i call it) That i only use to get that dirty furnace dross sound...so most of the time 
And a brand new classic 30 with efect loop and reverb.That i use for clean and reverb.

Frank


----------



## 4321

Last year I traded in all my old DJ gear for a Line6 SpiderIII 150 and some cash, at Cash Converters.....I luv this freakin amp.....a million presets, or I can set my own and its loud as f**k, Ive still yet to get it past 1/2. My awsum wife (aka The Maiden) bought me the FBV Express foot switcher (with wah) to add onto the amp.


----------



## Steve Adams

Grumpy, you could give me a great deal on the flextone xl to make room for it. Ha ha.


----------



## bw66

I use my old Yamaha 30-112. Solid state from the late 70's - not to most people's tastes, but I like it.


----------



## CSBen

Dr Z's it is for me!


----------



## Hoy'

Garnet Lil Rock here, with a Pepco Paul in the mail courtesy of another forum member. Also a Roland Cube 30 and Micro Cube. But, oh so many more to try...


----------



## bobguitar

None of my amps are on the list either.
I own a THD Bi-Valve with a THD 2x12 cab and a Roland VGA-5 combo.


----------



## warden602

Trinity 18 watt sIII


----------



## washburned

My latest is a Valve train Trenton 15 watt 1x12 combo


----------



## Harvester1199

My latest is a Carvin MTS 3200, but i sold it 2 days ago lol

now im amp shopping again!

leaning towards a randall rm50h right now 

not sure wich modules i want but the kirk hammett ones are attractive for sure especially the clean one since i use active emg's


----------



## jmarquis

Stevenson GTA-100


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Little heavy on the amp side (again)

Rockman XP212
Rockman XP100
Fender super reverb
Johnson JM60
Johnson JT50
Sovtek Mig 60
Mack Gem 2G
Marshall 8008


----------



## allthumbs56

GuitarsCanada said:


> Little heavy on the amp side (again)
> 
> Rockman XP212
> Rockman XP100
> Fender super reverb
> Johnson JM60
> Johnson JT50
> Sovtek Mig 60
> Mack Gem 2G
> Marshall 8008


Do you still have that red Traynor YCV I sold you a few years ago? If so and you ever want to let it go........ boy I miss it......


----------



## GuitarsCanada

allthumbs56 said:


> Do you still have that red Traynor YCV I sold you a few years ago? If so and you ever want to let it go........ boy I miss it......


Actually I just sold that one about 3 months ago. It really was a nice amp. It got a lot of use while I had it


----------



## blam

that's a lot of amps, sir.

I'm debating on an AC4 head or save up for an AC15C1 to add to the mix.

does anyone have extensive experience with both of these amps?


----------



## sulphur

Dr Z maz 18
Fender rk Twin
Fender M80 ss
Orange Tiny Terror head
Egnater Rebel 20 head & 1x12 ext. cab
Jet City 20 combo & 1x12 ext. cab
Gallien Krueger MBS
Roland Cube 30
Traynor 1x12 ext.cab


----------



## bobb

Latest update:

Marshall JCM900 4101 DR 100w 1x12 combo
Marshall JCM900 2500 MkIII 50w head w/1960a cab
Marshall JCM800 4104 50 2x12 combo
Peavey Session 400


----------



## Vinlander

I used to own a Marshall TSL100 back in 2000, but never really loved it...it was just not cutting.
I quit playing for a while afterward and sold it.
Went back to playing music and now got a Peavey 6505+ Head; a lot more tight and cutting than my previous amp.
If I would have some spare money and needed to upgrade, I would go for a Peters.


----------



## p_wats

I just realized I have 11(!) amps currently:

Roland Jazz Chorus JC-77
Roland Cube 60 (older, orange ones---great little amps) x2
Northland 1x12 (60s Japanese tube amp---very clean)
Pine Electronics Paul 201 (60s Montreal-made tube amp)
Traynor TVM10 (chargeable busking amp/small PA) x2 
Carvin X-100 Head
Randall RG100ES Head
Homemade Fender Princeton 5F2-A clone
Tiny Giant (small DIY 20watt solid state amp build from a kit by musicpcb.com)

Definitely won't keep them all, but I can't resist trying new ones whenever I can!


----------



## Harvester1199

right now, Randall RM100KH


----------



## zdogma

I may have already mentioned this, but i have a Carr Slant 6V, and honestly there is nowhere to go, its the finest amp I have ever used or heard.


----------



## JMann

Axe Ultra, 11r and my beloved Kingsley Keep head.




GuitarsCanada said:


> Little heavy on the amp side (again)
> 
> Rockman XP212
> Rockman XP100
> Fender super reverb
> Johnson JM60
> Johnson JT50
> Sovtek Mig 60
> Mack Gem 2G
> Marshall 8008


Hey GC, that xp100, how does it stack up these days against modern competition? How does it sound? There was one for sale out of Edm (still might be) and have always wanted one.


----------



## iblastoff

just sold a fender...vox and orange for me!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

JMann said:


> Hey GC, that xp100, how does it stack up these days against modern competition? How does it sound? There was one for sale out of Edm (still might be) and have always wanted one.


They are not ultra versatile. But the crunch you can get ot of them cannot be matched IMO, especially if you happen to be playing any Boston tunes. I used to play most of the Boston catalogue and thats really why I got the Rockman gear. The cool thing with the XP100 is that you can run it out to a cab as well. My main one is the XP212 which is a 2x12 combo with the XPR/XP100 processor in it. 

There was only a handful of those made so almost impossible to find. But the XP100 will do the same plugged into a cabinet.

Not sure what would stack up against it. In terms of features it has probably been outpaced many times over by other products that have come along since. But that Boston sound has not been reproduced in anything I have ever used.


----------



## EdMan57

I recently picked up a Fender Deluxe VM combo.I'm really liking it's clean and overdrive tones,plus it's fairly compact size.Btw,I'm somewhat surprised by how well the built in effects are integrated into the amp's base tone.I'm especially digging the delay.


Ed


----------



## elindso

Ampeg.

I have a Marshall, Traynor, Roland, Lunchbox, Peavy, Supro and an Ampeg.

I have too many amps.

I want an old Fender deluxe


----------



## blam

can i change my vote? instead of one(1) "other" I am now rocking two(2) voxii(plural for vox)

I'd love a marshall Class5 again but that might have to wait until i finish my basement, or scrounge up some cash for a good attenuator i can use across all my platforms.


----------



## CSBen

NewAmpDay as of this past Friday, a Swart AST Pro w/ the Heritage Uk speaker in it.

swart amplifier co - AST PRO

What an amazing amp - especially when you let someone else pay the new sticker price and you scoop it up a few months later for quite a few hundred $$ less!! 

But money aside, it really is somethin' else. Well worth every single penny spent.


----------



## blam

congrats, happy new amp day.

I wouldn't mind spending some quality time with one to see what the buzz is all about. i had a chance to noodle on swervin's AST a little, but didn't really open it or play very much as I'm quite the n00b.


----------



## CSBen

:thanks5qx: Blam

It's their take on the early Fender Tweed Deluxe circuitry..Volume & Tone only. Of course there's the Reverb and Tremolo controls, but that's it. Super simple, 6v6 amp of tweed cleans and OD when cranked. Pairs really great with my Strat. Would love to get my hands on a guitar w/P90s to push it even more.

[video=youtube;nya7x2x33do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nya7x2x33do&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Their singled ended 5watts amps are marvelous as well; cannot be beat for their price, again even more when bought used.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Petey D

Right now I'm working with a Johnson JT50 Mirage. It's a 50 watt solid state single 12 Modelling amp. It works pretty well for my purposes, lots of amp models from Fender Tweed to Mesa Dual Rec to Marshall Plexi. They don't sound like what they're supposed to, but most of them don't sound bad. It's also got all the effects you could ever use, and decent reverb, and delay. I recently sold off an older Peavey Transtube 212, which was too much amp for my little house, and I didn't really like the tone of it anyway. 

When I get a bigger place, I'm planning to invest in a vintage tube combo.


----------



## Milkman

I now have a couple of conventional amps

.Dr Z Maz 38 Sr











Blackheart Killer Ant with Yorkville YCX 12 Blue


----------



## georgemg

Fender '65 Twin reissue and a Fender '65 Deluxe reissue. They're both great amps.


----------



## Milkman

CSBen said:


> :thanks5qx: Blam
> 
> It's their take on the early Fender Tweed Deluxe circuitry..Volume & Tone only. Of course there's the Reverb and Tremolo controls, but that's it. Super simple, 6v6 amp of tweed cleans and OD when cranked. Pairs really great with my Strat. Would love to get my hands on a guitar w/P90s to push it even more.
> 
> [video=youtube;nya7x2x33do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nya7x2x33do&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> Their singled ended 5watts amps are marvelous as well; cannot be beat for their price, again even more when bought used.
> 
> Cheers
> Ben


That's a great sounding clip. Amazing tones and a very tasteful player.


----------



## Jeff B.

2 Traynors My modded YBA-1 is my main amp. 
3 Garnets
Many other offbrand Canadian made amps in various stated of dis-repair. I somehow stumbled into collecting them.
1 broken Fender that sounds better to me as a cabinet than it did as an amplifier.
As well as another two that I'm building that are very slowly under construction.


----------



## hardasmum

Mayfly BC30 head with 1x12 cabinet (AC30 clone built in Ottawa by Trevor May)











Robinson 5 (champ clone head with tone control & variable speaker impedance. Made in Toronto by Robinson Amplification)


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I had to change my vote... I no longer have any Randall stuff... the Lynch Box is a great amp but ultimatly after 4 years and modding my own preamps I could never quite get the versitility I was after.
I went back to Soldano and tryed the small watt Astroverb... great amp but no headroom for cleans and huge bass tones.
I looked around and tried several amps and finally one amp stood above the rest.

I purchased a new Mesa Road King head and cab from L&M. The pregressive linkage allows 5 different power amp configs... it has four independant channels with independant presance, reverb, bass, mid, treb, gain and volume. With three modes per preamp.

All in all it has over 200 possible configs... might be overwhelming for some i guess but I love the ability to tweek and amp and IMHO someone finally did it right.

Cheers!


----------



## Steve Adams

NAD for me tomorrow! After playing my buddy's stang1 I'm trading my valve junior on a new Mustang III! I'm excited. The fender modeling amp has the sound and feel of tubes. It is a great amp with great tone.


----------



## Guest

Oh! I get to vote now! I've got an analog rig again. I voted Fender but it's a Mission Amps 5e3 Tweed Deluxe -- so their take on a Fender.


----------



## ne1roc

iaresee said:


> Oh! I get to vote now! I've got an analog rig again. I voted Fender but it's a Mission Amps 5e3 Tweed Deluxe -- so their take on a Fender.


Do you still have the Axe Fx?


----------



## Guest

ne1roc said:


> Do you still have the Axe Fx?


Yup! I just wanted something a little simpler for this new project I'm working on. Couple of fuzz pedals, a delay, and the tweed and I can get my Tom Waits on.


----------



## Steve Adams

I'm the majorly stoked owner of a new mustang 3 amp. It's sitting in the back of my jeep. Waiting to be plugged in at home. Work gets in the way.


----------



## captainbrew

I'm now using a Matchless Chieftain 1x12 combo. I've wanted one for years and it's even better than I imagined it would be.


----------



## Davestp1

3 vintage fenders, 62 tremolux, 66 vibrolux reverb, 69 champ


----------



## ElectricMojo

I love vintage Fenders.
I've got my beloved Super Reverb and I've unfortunately had to sell a 1964 Princeton a couple of weeks ago (which was the best amp I had ever heard).

I also practice and teach on a Pignose 7-100 amp.
Those sound freakin' great and save me a lot of money in tubes!


----------



## ALECAPS

HEY GUYS if bass players are included i use GK AMP & CABS. MB FUSION head & NEO SERIES 210 & 410 CAB. Great modern sound if you like PUNCH & GROWL


----------



## keefsdad

Hot Rod Deluxe. It does the job.


----------



## loudtubeamps

I'm a happy camper.:rockon:
DSC02846.jpg 1023×937 pixels
[URL="http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m570/loudtubeamps/DSC02843.jpg"]DSC02843.jpg 1024×963 pixels
[URL="http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m570/loudtubeamps/DSC02529.jpg"]DSC02529.jpg 1024×967 pixels
[URL="http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m570/loudtubeamps/DSC02525.jpg"]DSC02525.jpg 1023×962 pixels[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Mikeroesoft

Carol Ann Revo-45 and a 1963 Fender Pro (non-reverb)


----------



## julienpier

Traynor Yba-1a MkII, Traynor Dark Horse, Traynor 1x15 RSC(or RSA) cab (made in the 70's)


----------



## J-75

Guitar Amps:
Fender Vibro-King
Fender Twin Reverb RI
Fender Deluxe Reverb RI (2)
Fender Super
Fender Hot Rod Deluxe
Fender Hot Rod Deville 212
Fender Blues Junior

Bass Amps:
Fender B-DEC
Gallien Kruger 400RB IV / SWR Big Ben 18"
Yorkville XS400
Roland Cube Bass 100


----------



## RobQ

Bogner Shiva
ZT Lunchbox
Roland Cube 30


----------



## Chito

I mostly use the DDRI and the C30 for gigs. Here are my amps:

Fender '65 Deluxe Reverb Reissue
Fender The Twin (Red Knobs)
Traynor YCV50 Blue (w/ JJ 12ax7s, Winged C el34s) with YCX 112 Ext Cab (w/ Eminence The Governor)
Peavey Classic 30 Amplifier (w/ Tungsol 12ax7s, JJ el84s and Weber Blue Dog Ceramic) with 112SX Ext Cab (w/ Peavey Blue Marvel)
Supro 1624T Dual Tone (1959)
Blackheart Little Giant Head (BH5H) with Traynor YCX212 (w/ WGS Veteran 30 and WGS British Lead)
Blackheart Killer Ant Head (BH1H) with Avatar Traditional 1x12 (w/ Weber C12NQ)
Polytone Mini Brute IV (1978)
ZT Amplifier The Lunchbox
Yorkville Bassmaster XM200 (1x15)
Traynor TBM10 Bass Amplifier
Fender Frontman 15R Amplifier


----------



## RobQ

Bogner Shiva
ZT Lunchbox

Those are mt two gigging rigs.


----------



## b-nads

LOL - another with the sam eproblem - I have a Vox, but Genz Benz and Valvetrain aren't options, and I'd take either over my Vox.


----------



## Steadfastly

Traynor and Fender were even not long ago but the Fender line has quickly jumped far ahead of all the others. This is what I expected when I started the poll.


----------



## middleagedfart

My horde is as follows (if anyone cares..):

Marshall 5005 Lead 12 Combo non reverb
Marshall 3005 Lead 12 Head
Marshall/Park G15RCD w/ 12" Celestion Rocket 50
Vox AD30VT
Sykes Model 50 head
Doyle 2x12 Enclosure with Goodmans Audiom 61's
1x12 cab loaded with G12T75


----------



## Reese

I have JCM800's. Both are 2203's. One from the 80's and the other is a RI. I actually like the RI better, especially after I removed the brightness cap from it.

I also have a Boogie F50, a Randall RG100SC combo that I use for acoustic and thanks to this forum, I will be making a decision on another smaller rig for smaller gigs.


----------



## nrkiecks

SR Tech JAM 150 Plus Guitar Amp 

Anyone else have an SR? It's changed my life.


----------



## bluzfish

I just commissioned an FX rack from my old friend who has built sound systems, road cases and rentals for many big Canuck bands. This is what I sent him based on my TA30/ Lonestar cab setup. It has an Apex PS4x4PRO Dual Metered Power Distribution System and a Lexicon MX200 Digital FX unit which is all I need for effects. This is a crude Photoshop mockup of what I sent him.

View attachment 947


----------



## dcole

Just have the following:

Pepco 801
Gibson GA-5

Nothing after 1969 for me!


----------



## JSX/6505

Soldano Avenger 100
Laney GH50L
Mesa Single Rectifier
Peavey 6505
VHT Ultralead Pittbull
Peavey JSX


----------



## Gary787

41 pages Oh my! I read 1, 2, and 41 sorry brothers and sisters I would bet you all added great comments. Me I have a Fishman LoudBox Mini. I like it!! I had a Behringer and I didnt like it.


----------



## Fingerbender

I have a Fender Vibroverb RI.
A couple of Line 6 amps.
Fender Base Practice amp.
Marshall JCM1 on the way. (had a white 20 anniversary 100w Marshall stack in my younger days).


----------



## bluezombie

I'm ashamed of this...

I've got over 5000$ worth of guitars...

But i run em all through a Vox VT30


----------



## buzzy

bluezombie said:


> I'm ashamed of this...
> 
> I've got over 5000$ worth of guitars...
> 
> But i run em all through a Vox VT30


I understand what you're saying, but according to the Vox website, Jeff Beck has used one of those to warm up: JEFF BECK WITH VOX AMPS

So don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## bluezombie

buzzy said:


> I understand what you're saying, but according to the Vox website, Jeff Beck has used one of those to warm up: JEFF BECK WITH VOX AMPS
> 
> So don't feel too bad about it.


Thanks for the consolation 

I'm slowly raising funds for a new amp, GAS'ing really hard for that Orange #4 Root Terror


----------



## Blue_J_57

Greetings everyone -- this is my first post at 'GuitarsCanada'!:wave: My amplifiers are: THD BiValve... Genz-Benz Black Pearl 30... Fender Princeton ('68 & '73 Silverface... '54 clone)... Archangel (custom build)... Airline 5412 [?]... Ampex 620 & 2012... Black Heart Lil' Giant 5 (mod)... Behringer Vintage 5 (mod)... Crate USA Palomino V16/V1512 (for mods)... Hughes & Kettner Edition Blue 60R (spring reverb model)... Vox DA20 (battery power)... Line 6 Studio Bass... --> Vacuum Tube Preamps/Near-Pre's: T-Rex Spin Doctor (v.I/Revised)... Damage Control Womanizer... E-H English Muffin... Butler Tube Driver (12AU7)... Blackstar HT-Dual..., plus assorted Hammond Organ, Grommes, Webster Electric, Voice-of-Music, et.al., for "projects"! Lots of fun...


----------



## zurn

Blue_J_57 said:


> Greetings everyone -- this is my first post at 'GuitarsCanada'!:wave: My amplifiers are: THD BiValve... Genz-Benz Black Pearl 30... Fender Princeton ('68 & '73 Silverface... '54 clone)... Archangel (custom build)... Airline 5412 [?]... Ampex 620 & 2012... Black Heart Lil' Giant 5 (mod)... Behringer Vintage 5 (mod)... Crate USA Palomino V16/V1512 (for mods)... Hughes & Kettner Edition Blue 60R (spring reverb model)... Vox DA20 (battery power)... Line 6 Studio Bass... --> Vacuum Tube Preamps/Near-Pre's: T-Rex Spin Doctor (v.I/Revised)... Damage Control Womanizer... E-H English Muffin... Butler Tube Driver (12AU7)... Blackstar HT-Dual..., plus assorted Hammond Organ, Grommes, Webster Electric, Voice-of-Music, et.al., for "projects"! Lots of fun...



:30171373:


----------



## prodigal_son

Mesa Boogie Rectoverb 50 series 2.


----------



## Guest

prodigal_son said:


> Mesa Boogie Rectoverb 50 series 2.


Best amp I've owned. Nice.


----------



## Rick31797

Yamaha G-115
Marshall mini zak stack
Hughes & Kettner Tube Meister 18
Mesa TA-15 Trans-Antlantic
Fender Deville
Vox 15


----------



## midnightblu

1990 Peavey TB Raxx Pre-amp











2005 Carvin SX-200 100w 2x12












2011 Bogner Alchemist 40/20watt 2x12










I also have a Vox DA5 for the bedroom and a couple of little Danelectro Honeytone and Hodad <1 watt amps, just for fun.


----------



## Ferro-Kings

I totally agree with allowing more than one to be selected. Some of us use 3-4 amps in our setup and they are usually different amps for different purposes.


I have a Trainwreck Express Clone and a 1980 Peavey Mace combo on one side of my Switchbone (either selectable a diff a/b/y). TW is set cleaner and Mace overdriven.
And on the other side I use a Genz Benz Shen 100 acoustic amp and a 80's Fender Satellite Effects amp.
Can mix, combine or individually use any of these. (Except the Satellite, it only works through the effects look of the Genz Benz)
The electrics and the acoustic side combined produce an unbelievable full sound.

~Mike


----------



## loudtubeamps

I agree.....3 or 4, the more the merrier! cheers, doug
LOUDTUBEAMPS - YouTube


----------



## loudtubeamps

Some more..past and present..
http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m570/loudtubeamps/Amp Porn/


----------



## Buzzard

Yamaha Amps: TA-30 , TA-60 , TA-120 , RA-50 , RA-70r , RA-100 , G-50-112-II
Epiphone: Valve Junior 5watt head and 112 cabinet
Hiwatt: G20-8r
Fender: Stage 100 head and 412 cabinet


----------



## Rick31797

> Yamaha Amps: TA-30 , TA-60 , TA-120 , RA-50 , RA-70r , RA-100 , G-50-112-II


why do you have so many Yamaha amps ?


----------



## Buzzard

Well, the Yammies are my favorites, they sound great (I.M.O.), and the DESIGN of the TA amps are SO COOL and a pleasure just to look at.
I keep them in my living room !! :rockon2:

The rest are used outside the home.










You can never have too much gear, or too many twangers.


----------



## Rick31797

> Well, the Yammies are my favorites, they sound great (I.M.O.), and the DESIGN of the TA amps are SO COOL and a pleasure just to look at.


wow are they ever cool, must be 60's, never seen them before.

I only got one Yamaha Amp and its great,


----------



## bluezombie

Yesterday was great! I had an old Roland BC-60/310 in my closet for the past years as it was broken ( zero output ). I've been on my crappy VT-30 since.

Yesterday I extracted it from the depths of my closet, having the intention to bring it in to a shop for repair. To my surprise: the amp SPITS like she used to! What the?

Technology sure works in mysterious ways


----------



## Buzzard

bluezombie said:


> yesterday was great! I had an old roland bc-60/310 in my closet for the past years as it was broken ( zero output ). I've been on my crappy vt-30 since.
> 
> Yesterday i extracted it from the depths of my closet, having the intention to bring it in to a shop for repair. To my surprise: The amp spits like she used to! What the?
> 
> Technology sure works in mysterious ways



amp-hibernation ???


----------



## Buzzard

Rick31797 said:


> wow are they ever cool, must be 60's, never seen them before.
> 
> I only got one Yamaha Amp and its great,


Wow, your amp is VERY clean and i fine shape.
My G-50-112-II looks terrible, bruised and battered, unoriginal "chicken-head" knobs, but it sounds ..... SWEET !!

The Yamaha TA amps were produced late 60's - early 70's


----------



## bluezombie

Buzzard said:


> amp-hibernation ???


I'm gonna have to try storing more broken stuff in that closet ;-)


----------



## robare99

1984 JCM800 with a 212 cab
1981 50w JMP with a 410 cab


----------



## allanr

Primary amp is a Peavey ValveKing 112.
Also keep a little Roland MicroCube in the bedroom and have a 20 year old Fender Frontman 25r that I mostly use as a loaner when friends come over to jam.


----------



## ElectricMojo

I keep coming back to my Fender Super Reverb.


----------



## chimo

Betty and Veronica. 








Also have a 30 watt ss Peavey and a Mesa Rocket 44


----------



## allanr

I picked up a Fender Rumble 30 last week. I use it as a keyboard amp, and for my bass player to borrow when we rehearse at my house.

My main amp is still my Peavey Valveking 112, but I also keep an old Fender Frontman 25R in the basement, and a Roland MicroCube in the bedroom.


----------



## 7P/XT

How about a "Which Canadian amp do you have?" thread?


----------



## Mooh

I don't know what I posted here earlier in the thread, but lately I've bought a used Pignose, and a Traynor Quarterhorse. I'm not usually a fan of small solid state amps, but I love the Quarterhorse. What a cool idea. I'm a little worried about them being discontinued so another one might be in my future as both a backup and to use in a two amp system, all foot controlled. Nothing is likely to entirely dethrone my beloved YCV20 and YCV50 though.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## benguitar

I have a Vox AC-30 With Celestion Greenback speakers


----------



## SaviArt

Had experience with the Vox hybrid and Fender Mustang amps. Well. I like fender more because Fender is more sensitive. This allows playing more precise and think of what you're doing


----------



## Steadfastly

7P/XT said:


> How about a "Which Canadian amp do you have?" thread?


You are certainly free to start one. The only big player in amps in Canada that I know of is Traynor. Are there any others that I am missing?


----------



## zurn

Steadfastly said:


> You are certainly free to start one. The only big player in amps in Canada that I know of is Traynor. Are there any others that I am missing?


Check out this thread, there are dozens amp buiders in Canada.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=90


----------



## Steadfastly

zurn said:


> Check out this thread, there are dozens amp buiders in Canada.
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=90


Thanks for the reminder. I remember this thread. Besides Traynor, though, I believe all the other ones in that thread on Canadian amps were quite small players and custom amp builders. Do you know of any large ones in Canada besides Traynor? Even they have lost market share since the Canadian dollar has gained parity with the US dollar.


----------



## Waterloo

Fender Twin Reverb, Princeton, Blues Jr, Fishman Loudbox 100


----------



## bluesguitar1972

Currently I'm running with a Fender Bassman 59 RI, and a Budda V20 Handwired amp - I've had a few Traynor Tube amps, quite an assortment of Fender amps, a couple Egnaters, and even a Marshal. I've had the Bassman a while now, but only just got the Budda amp... going to use it at my next gig (NYE) and see how it goes. I found the Egnaters a little brittle - really liked the OD on my YCV40 Traynor, but the cleans just weren't there. I liked the YGL1 - great all around tone, but not quite enough headroom for a lot of my gigs, and I didn't find the 30w version replicated the tone very well. I guess I"m a fan of Fender amps mostly - had several Blues Jr's, Blues Deluxe, Hot Rod Deville... Love my Bassman and almost bought a Supersonic but I just didn't want to carry the 60w amp around. Loved the cleans, but hated the lugging.


----------



## warplanegrey

Bogner Ecstasy 101b
Matchless Clubman 35


----------



## Roryfan

Don't remember if I voted, but if so it was a while ago, here's an update:

1962 Fender Princeton (brown)
1966 Fender Vibrolux Reverb
Victoria 5112 (5F1 in a 5E3 cab, vintage Jensen P12P)
Clark Beaufort (5E3 clone w/ a Celestion Alnico Blue)
Marshall 1974X HW (18W 112 combo)
PRS 25th Annie 50W head (Plexi killer)
Vox AC4 head
BumBox Lead 1 head
/13 212 cab
Pignose

I guess Fender wins for me.


----------



## gpower

I voted a while years ago (Traynor YCV-20). I just traded it for a new YGL-1 to go with a Marsh '65 BF Deluxe Reverb clone.


----------



## bluesguitar1972

gpower said:


> I voted a while years ago (Traynor YCV-20). I just traded it for a new YGL-1 to go with a Marsh '65 BF Deluxe Reverb clone.


I much preferred the cleans from the YGL1 - had the wine YCV-20 for a brief period, but never really bonded with it.


----------



## fredgre

wow. it's hard to choose just one !

i have 

3 Pepco
1 Lifco
1 Traynor
1 Lectrolab
1 Crate
1 Marshall
1 Peavey


----------



## Percy

i have one amp and its all i need.....a fender vibrolux


----------



## Rick31797

FENDER EXCELSIOR 



I was testing My Excelsior through a traynor cabinet with a 12 inch vintage 30 and the bottom cabinet that has a celestion G12T-100.. The G12T-100 Wins.. a huge improvement from the original 15 inch speaker.


----------



## ELKabong

1983 Marshall JCM 800 4104 (Rare Canadian version) 2x12 Combo
2006 Genz Benz El Diablo 60c
20XX Roland Micro Cube


----------



## bzrkrage

Up date.

Peavey '73 Vintage 410 
Fender '96 HRD 112 (mod) 
Hughes & Kettner Tubemeister 18 head into 212 open 
Yamaha G100 B212 SS 
Orange Crush PiX 20LDX 
home-made thing, awesome sound. 
Harmony G20 with Celestion V-10 Anniversary 
Peavey Tour Series TNT Bass combo. 

no more now. Got to stop.


----------



## J-75

Currently:

Fender Vibro-King
Vibrolux Reverb RI
Deluxe Reverb RI
Twin Reverb RI
Super (Pro series)
B-DEC
Gallien-Kruger 400RB IV
Yorkville xs400
Roland Cube Bass 100
Crate 15watt SS

Many others have come and gone


----------



## corbo

Marshall Vintage modern combo
Egnater seminar head
Marshall 3203 
Ceriatone AFD 
phaez dc8
Hamon amplification H8 watt


----------



## dmc69

Traynor YBA-1 Tribute
Traynor YCV40T
Traynor YCV50BLUE
Traynor YCV80Q
Traynor YGM-3
Fender FM212R x2
Roland Cube 40

Now, if only I can get my hands on the elusive Traynor YCV15BLUE...


----------



## Steadfastly

dmc69 said:


> Traynor YBA-1 Tribute
> Traynor YCV40T
> Traynor YCV50BLUE
> Traynor YCV80Q
> Traynor YGM-3
> Fender FM212R x2
> Roland Cube 40
> 
> Now, if only I can get my hands on the elusive Traynor YCV15BLUE...


Something tells me you are a Traynor man.


----------



## mrmatt1972

In 2009 my choice would have been Traynor, now it's other. The only 2 amps I now have are Blackheart for low watt class A goodness and Laney for big 100 watt cleans and dirty and loud rock tones. Add my Zoom G3 modeller though and maybe I have to add Fender 'cause those are the models I use on the Zoom.


----------



## robare99

1981 50W JMP head
1984 100W JCM800 head
1974 410 cab
unknown 212 cab
410 Randall custom "approved by Dime" cab


----------



## JStock

Peavey Vypyr 75


----------



## elliottmoose

DrZ Maz JrNR(definite go to for gigs), Vox AC4, Vox Ac15hw, Epi Valve Junior... I guess I like them EL84 sounds!

What I find strange is fender is the top amp (right now) but EL34s are the top tube in another poll, different voters?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

On the lookout for something new ATM


----------



## urko99

Here are my latest!

View attachment 4029
View attachment 4030


----------



## fretboard

Should get better pictures one day.

View attachment 4034


----------



## zontar

My old Garnet Stencil bass amp-


----------



## gtrchris

late to the party!

Presently and all aligned with the Blue Star above!

Carr Mercury-1x12combo

60's Guild Thunder 1-1x12 combo

Princeton clone (head) made by Robert Hinson

Custom designed Robert Hinson amp(head)-uses 7591 tubes

@2 Traynor '70's Bass-mates-one combo and one head

Traynor Cv80 2x12 rebiased for KT66's


----------

